# Wollt Ihr Euer Universum Schrotten Blizzard?



## Matombo (31. Mai 2008)

habs ins blizzard forum gepostet (http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=4272227729&postId=42714835955&sid=3#19) und hier auch nochmal

Kil'jaeden is tot und ein weitere teil der Warcraft geschichte im arsch.
Ich mein blizzard lässt einen Bösewicht nach dem anderen sterben ohne zu bedenken ob des:
1. logisch ist - in Warcraft 3 kämpft man in der fetten endschlacht von RoC gegen Archimonde es sterben hunderte von units und töten können die nachtelven ihn schlieslich nur indem sie ihre unsterblichkeit opfern - das ist ein abgang für ein wesen das ganze galaxien zerstört hat
und jetzt kill'jaden - 25 normale krieger geh hin und töten einfach mal einen der um einiges mächtiger is wie archimonde - Wie past das rein?
2. eingentlich gravierende folgen wür ganz atheroth haben müsste
ich mein die zwei die die brennende legion nach atheroth gebrachtn haben sin tot etz müsten die dämonen eigentlich nach und nach verschwinden die geisel ohne ihre konkurenten imba stark werden und atheroth überennen und wenn Arthas etz im addon auch noch stirbt? wiso sollte dann auf atheros noch krieg sein gibt ja keine anfürer für die bösen mehr die alein einfach früher oda später von allianz und horde überrannt werden vor allem weil sie auch kein grund mahr haben zu erobern so n untotem goul isses egal wo er sein fleich her kriegt

Was sagt ihr dazu das das sich blizzard jetzt bemüht ihr über jare hinweg aufgebautes universum in moglicht wenig addons kaputt zu machen?

Wer rechtschreib fehler oder falsch geschriebne namen findet kann sie behalten
über geschichtliche hintergründe lass ich mich gerne korektieren


----------



## Ocian (31. Mai 2008)

Spieler können auch in WoW Archimonde nicht Töten, denn das letzte 1% wird durch die aufgabe der Unsterblichkeit von den Nachtelfen gemacht. Also genauso wie in der Geschichte.

Kil'Jaedem wurde wieder aus der Welt verbannt, er war noch nicht in die Welt von Azeroth übergegangen, somit konnte er auch nicht seine ganze Macht einsetzen, nur mit der Hilfe vom blauen Drachenschwarm verkörpert durch Kalecos und durch die Hilfe von Aveena die ein Teil der Macht vom Sonnenbrunnen beherscht wäre es auch nicht möglich gewesen ihn wieder in den Nether zu schicken.


Desweiteren gibt es noch genug Bösewichte auf der Welt, allein was im Wirbel zwischen Kalimdor und Azeroth ist. Dann noch die Traumebene von Ysera.
Also Geschichtliche Bösewichte gehen noch lange nicht aus und somit wird der Kampf ewig dauern.


----------



## Matombo (31. Mai 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Spieler können auch in WoW Archimonde nicht Töten, denn das letzte 1% wird durch die aufgabe der Unsterblichkeit von den Nachtelfen gemacht. Also genauso wie in der Geschichte.
> 
> Kil'Jaedem wurde wieder aus der Welt verbannt, er war noch nicht in die Welt von Azeroth übergegangen, somit konnte er auch nicht seine ganze Macht einsetzen, nur mit der Hilfe vom blauen Drachenschwarm verkörpert durch Kalecos und durch die Hilfe von Aveena die ein Teil der Macht vom Sonnenbrunnen beherscht wäre es auch nicht möglich gewesen ihn wieder in den Nether zu schicken.
> 
> ...



Trotzdem wird kil'jaeden der schon hunderte planeten verwüstet hat von nur 25 kriegern und 2 helden besigt und kommt nicht aus die idee vieleicht sein milliardenstarkes dämonenheer zu rufen


----------



## Ocian (31. Mai 2008)

Weil er selbst alle energien des Portals braucht um sich überhaupt nur halb in die Welt von Azeroth zu bringen, das Ritual zur Beschwörung wurde ja unterbrochen und das Portal war dabei zu Kolabieren. Die einziegen Dämonen die er hätte rufen können, wären die gewesen die schon in Azeroth sind, jedoch sind die auf der Insel in schach gehalten und innerhalb der Instanz bereits Tot.

Es war also nur ein verzweifelter versuch Zeit zu schinden, denn er hätte nachdem er gewonnen hätte selbst auch wieder in den Nether gehen müssen um wieder kleinere Dämonen durchzuschicken, die dann wiederum das Ritual fortsetzen.

Desweiteren sind es ja nicht nur 25 einfache Krieger, es sind 25 Helden + ein Diener des Aspektes der Magie und ein Teil der Sonnenbrunnenenergie selbst die dirt gegen nur 50% der Kraft antreten die Kil'Jaedem hat. Nicht vergessen, er ist nicht Tot sondern nur da wo er herkam.

Empfehlenswert sind die Bücher der Krieg der Ahnen Triologie. Dort erfährst du wieviel Energie gebraucht wird um einen Dämonen durch das Portal zu schicken, gleichzeitig erfährst du dann auch wie es zu alle dem kam.


----------



## Matombo (31. Mai 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Weil er selbst alle energien des Portals braucht um sich überhaupt nur halb in die Welt von Azeroth zu bringen, das Ritual zur Beschwörung wurde ja unterbrochen und das Portal war dabei zu Kolabieren. Die einziegen Dämonen die er hätte rufen können, wären die gewesen die schon in Azeroth sind, jedoch sind die auf der Insel in schach gehalten und innerhalb der Instanz bereits Tot.
> 
> Es war also nur ein verzweifelter versuch Zeit zu schinden, denn er hätte nachdem er gewonnen hätte selbst auch wieder in den Nether gehen müssen um wieder kleinere Dämonen durchzuschicken, die dann wiederum das Ritual fortsetzen.
> 
> ...



man spielt nur nen einfachen krieger helden sin leute wie thrall
und die geschichte mit dem brunen der ewigkeit und den hochgeborenen und so kenn ich


----------



## Damatar (31. Mai 2008)

Matombo schrieb:


> man spielt nur nen einfachen krieger helden sin leute wie thrall
> und die geschichte mit dem brunen der ewigkeit und den hochgeborenen und so kenn ich


ich glaub ja eh das warcradt und wow paralel latdwb werden, und auser wc3 nix geiman haben werdern, ich glaub nicgt das blizz die wc strategue schiene sterben lassen wird


----------



## Nihlo (31. Mai 2008)

aufpassn bei solchn posts,sonst kommen die blauen außerirdischen Tintenfische aus ihrem abgestürzten Raumschiff und nehmen dich mit


----------



## Baldoran (31. Mai 2008)

also wie schon gesagt wurde :

kil´jaeden ist nicht tot er wurde nur wieder aus azeroth rausgeworfen als er noch in der tür stand...
somit kann er nochmal kommen ...
oder es ist eine ausrede damit die legion sich nicht plötzlich auflöst und für immer vernichtet wird...
dazu hat blizzard noch viel stoff für weitere bosse...
allerdings ist es auch klar das blizzard immer schneller neue bosse auspackt (und immer größere) ...
blizzard muss die spieler immer mehr füttern weil es jetzt auch andere spiele als WoW gibt die sehr gut sind...
also kein grund zu heulen...


----------



## Damatar (31. Mai 2008)

Nihlo schrieb:


> aufpassn bei solchn posts,sonst kommen die blauen außerirdischen Tintenfische aus ihrem abgestürzten Raumschiff und nehmen dich mit


metal slug?


----------



## Linkin~ (31. Mai 2008)

Ich bin ja echt sehr tolerant was Rechtschreibung angeht, aber bei sowas dreht sich bei mir echt der Magen um, sry


----------



## Xiena (31. Mai 2008)

Hiermit Nominiere ich diesen thread für: thread mit den meisten Rechtschreibfehlern!


----------



## fabdiem (31. Mai 2008)

also ich weißa ja nicht aber...

1. blizzard interessiert diese diskussion n scheißdreck XD
2. irgendwann geht alles zu ende
3. es gibt ja nochn paar große bösewichte zubesiegen^^ (malygos, arthas, kommen ja jetz im addon)
 - deathwing gibts auch noch

4. also wenn 1 70er pala oda dudu onyia alleine schafft kann man wohl von helden reden ne XD
5. wenn blizzard große bosse kreieren würde die zb erfunden sind würde es irgendwie den spielspßa nehmen
ich finds toll das gefühl bekannte große bösewichte zubesiegen XD

p.s. ich find das neue design vom forum SCHEISSE!


----------



## ApoY2k (31. Mai 2008)

Bei solchen Threads zeigt sich mal wieder, wer Fantasie hat, und wer nicht...


----------



## Damatar (31. Mai 2008)

Linkin~ schrieb:


> Ich bin ja echt sehr tolerant was Rechtschreibung angeht, aber bei sowas dreht sich bei mir echt der Magen um, sry


sorry hatte ne pizza in der linken und hab mitt rechts getipt^^


----------



## Cr3s (31. Mai 2008)

also meine meinung dazu: ich denke die meisten spieler sind nicht an der wow geschichte interressiert, sie wollen einfach nur bosse legen..oder an loots kommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leylin4 (31. Mai 2008)

Ihr liegt alle falsch!
Die Bosse tun nämlich nur so als sein sie tot um uns zu verwirren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie wäre es denn sonst auch möglich, dass man die jede Woche oder so aufs neue killen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Logisch denken^^


----------



## Schlagetot (31. Mai 2008)

Immer wieder lustig das es leute gibt, die denken bei diesem Spiel ginge es um Story....


----------



## fabdiem (31. Mai 2008)

Leylin4 schrieb:


> Ihr liegt alle falsch!
> Die Bosse tun nämlich nur so als sein sie tot um uns zu verwirren
> 
> 
> ...




siehe shakes & fidget comics XD


----------



## I Pwn (31. Mai 2008)

oh man man kann halt net alles von einem Statigiespiel in ein MMOG umbauen... Kil'Jaden zu 1000000000000000? Vielleciht? Echt...-.-


----------



## Leylin4 (31. Mai 2008)

Schlagetot schrieb:


> Immer wieder lustig das es leute gibt, die denken bei diesem Spiel ginge es um Story....


 
genau, es geht nur darum den loot von bossen zu bekommen und die inis zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (31. Mai 2008)

Linkin~ schrieb:


> Ich bin ja echt sehr tolerant was Rechtschreibung angeht, aber bei sowas dreht sich bei mir echt der Magen um, sry




jo mir auch und dann sagt er noch wer rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie behalten....ROFL....dann kann ich ja den ganzen thread behalten würde ich mal sagen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smokrr (31. Mai 2008)

Kennt ihr die folge von Shakes und Fidget mit Ragnaros? So ähnlich läuft das auch mit den anderen WoW Bossen. Alles nur Schauspiel.
Keiner von dennen stirbt wirklich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedynamike (31. Mai 2008)

Es gibt also nach 3 Jahren immer noch Leute die nicht kapiert haben, dass WoW kein RTS ist?


----------



## Shany (31. Mai 2008)

Maaaaan, is doch klar, dass irgendwann alle bösewichte gekiltt sind, aber... denk ma nach, in wc3 wurden auch die untoten und die nachtelfen *neu* eingeführt. Blizz kan auch einfach grad ma die ... X-Welt (was weis ich???) einführen


----------



## Technocrat (31. Mai 2008)

Matombo schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr dazu das das sich blizzard jetzt bemüht ihr über jare hinweg aufgebautes universum in moglicht wenig addons kaputt zu machen?



Das geht mir aber sowas vom am Allerwertesten vorbei, aber sowas vom. Rollenspiel heißt, das man sich selbst Stories macht. Was Blizzard macht, haben meine Freund, Gilde und ich immer völlig ignoriert. Ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich nicht mal, von wem Du da am Anfang redest - und ich spiele WoW vom erst Tag an und ohne Unterbrechung. Hat also wunderbar geklappt ohne so einen Müll im Schädel zu haben. Aber weiß Du was? Dafür kann ich richtig schreiben und muß mich nicht für meine mangelnde Bildung entschuldigen. Ich wette, das bringt beim Job ein paar Tausender im Monat. 

Abschließend habe ich einen uralten Tip für Dich, der Dir echt helfen wird: Get a Life!


----------



## Ascían (31. Mai 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das geht mir aber sowas vom am Allerwertesten vorbei, aber sowas vom. Rollenspiel heißt, das man sich selbst Stories macht. Was Blizzard macht, haben meine Freund, Gilde und ich immer völlig ignoriert. Ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich nicht mal, von wem Du da am Anfang redest - und ich spiele WoW vom erst Tag an und ohne Unterbrechung. Hat also wunderbar geklappt ohne so einen Müll im Schädel zu haben. Aber weiß Du was? Dafür kann ich richtig schreiben und muß mich nicht für meine mangelnde Bildung entschuldigen. Ich wette, das bringt beim Job ein paar Tausender im Monat.
> 
> Abschließend habe ich einen uralten Tip für Dich, der Dir echt helfen wird: Get a Life!



Wenn man die üble Rechtschreibung des TE betrachtet, muss man leider ein /signed drunter setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Ich denke mal Blizz wird das Universum zur gegebenen Zeit schon erweitern..wie schon mit Ragnaros, Nefarian und C'Thun damals. Hat auch keinen gestört - hauptsache der Loot stimmte und der Kampf war nicht langweilig.


----------



## Méla23 (31. Mai 2008)

Wieso meint jeder wenn er ein lustiges:" Wer rechtschreib fehler oder falsch geschriebne namen findet kann sie behalten" schreibts kann er sich jeden Fehler erlauben? oO Ich mein, der scheiss Satz steht in (fast) jedem Thread... Am Anfang wars ja noch lustig, aber jetzt iwie nur noch peinlich :-/

und @topic: jeder muss mal sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und kil'jaedens zeit ist ja noch nicht gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (31. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal ehrlich: WoW ist ein Rollenspiel. Wenn man jeden Gegner nur 1 Mal legen könnte, müsste Blizzard ja jede Woche ein 10GB Patch rausbringen. Und DAS geht wirklich nicht. Außerdem interessiert die meisten Leute Role Play nen Dreck. Die wollen nur Loot sehen.


----------



## JP_1018 (31. Mai 2008)

Wenn du dich ein bisschen mehr mit der STory befassen würdest, wär dir klar, dass es noch n ganzen packen bosse gibt, darüberhinaus hab ich gehört (/gelesen) dass z.B. im neuen, alten Stratholme Mal'Ghanis (storykorrekt) nicht der endboss sein wird, sonder er kommt immer nur zwishcen drin mal und verschwindet wenn er auf 1% is, der endkampf is angeblich ein kampf gegen ein riesiges Heer von Untoten d.h. dass wenn dieses konzept weitergeführt wird dann wird der namedbossverschleiß bei weitem ned so hoch sein (Ich sag nur Magtheridon)
und ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass Lady Vashji weit vor WC3 einen packt mit einem nekromanten geshclossen hat, so wurde ihre seele unsterblich, sie wurde aber vom nekromanten betrogen, denn dieser kontroliert ihre seele nachdem selbe ihre sterblichen überreste verlässt. naja viele viele viele viele viele viele raidgilden sind ssc durch, also würd ich asgen hat sich des mit den sterblichen überresten erledigt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schätze mal es gibt zu 80% ein wiedersehen in Nordend... denn meiner meinung nach is die chance extrem hoch dass sich ein nekromant der geißel anschließt


----------



## Castro (31. Mai 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Spieler können auch in WoW Archimonde nicht Töten, denn das letzte 1% wird durch die aufgabe der Unsterblichkeit von den Nachtelfen gemacht. Also genauso wie in der Geschichte.
> 
> Kil'Jaedem wurde wieder aus der Welt verbannt, er war noch nicht in die Welt von Azeroth übergegangen, somit konnte er auch nicht seine ganze Macht einsetzen, nur mit der Hilfe vom blauen Drachenschwarm verkörpert durch Kalecos und durch die Hilfe von Aveena die ein Teil der Macht vom Sonnenbrunnen beherscht wäre es auch nicht möglich gewesen ihn wieder in den Nether zu schicken.
> 
> ...



genauso ist es. absolut /signed
bitte vorher bischen besser informieren und nicht einfach sinnlos wiedermal aufregen @TE


----------



## Chrissian (31. Mai 2008)

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat..einfach mal keine sinnlosen Threads aufmachen.

Schau mal: WoW ist in erster Linie ein Online Spiel,mit dem Inhalt von Warcraft.
Und um es erfolgreich zu halten,müssen alle Persönlichkeiten von Warcraft im Spiel erscheinen,damit die Fans zufrieden sind. 
Doch nun ist es so,dass die Überzahl von WoW Spielern KEINE Warcraft Fans sind:

Sie sch.eissen auf die Warcraft Story und wollen nur Leveln und am Ende Raids bzw E Sport. (Und weil WoW erfolgreich bleiben muss,wird jetzt volle Aufmerksamkeit den Arenen geschenkt,denn die Überzahl sind nunmal E Sportler und so.)

Es erscheinen zwar alle Persönlichkeiten,aber das eher nebensächlich. Zum Beispiel sind trotzdem Akama und MAIEV im Kampf gegen Illidan dabei,aber die Überzahl der WoW Spieler will nur ne Taktik finden und intressiert sich garnicht wenn Maiev oder so auftaucht,das Ziel ist lediglich die epische Beute am Ende,eine Taktik zu finden,womöglich First Kill zu haben und am Ende belohnt zu werden.

Nun zu deinem 25 Mann killen Archimonde:

Das ist einfach nur DUMM. Wie stellst du dir das anders vor?! 
Wir sind keine normalen Mann in WoW;die Spieler sind die Helden,die von der "Geburt" an Abenteuer erledigt haben und nun nach Monaten (was im Spiel dnan Jahre sind) Helden geworden sind,und nun in Schlachtzügen das Böse besiegen.

Die Anzahl ist eigentlich egal,klar ist es cooler,wenn 40 Leute gebraucht werden,oder zum Beispiel müssen sich Horde und Allianz am Ende zusammenschliessen und mit 100 Leuten gegen den Lich König antreten.

Aber das ist einfach die Mechanik eines Spieles,jetzt wird es auch 10 Mann zu 25 Mann Raids geben,ganz einfach weil dann mehr Leute den Content erleben.

Blizzard lehnt sich nicht weit aus dem Fenster und stellt sich gegen die Überzahl der Spieler,sonst verlieren sie womöglich diese Spieler.

Leider wird die kleine Zahl von Rplern und Leuten die die Geschichte lieben,einfach übergangen bzw nicht zufriedengestellt.

Aber diese Idioten sind trotzdem so dumm und spielen weiter,und da kommt die Sucht ins Spiel, WoWs wohl größtes Zugpferd.


----------



## SolitaryAngel666 (31. Mai 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> ich glaub ja eh das warcradt und wow paralel latdwb werden, und auser wc3 nix geiman haben werdern, ich glaub nicgt das blizz die wc strategue schiene sterben lassen wird




was??  Ich kanns kaum lesen ^^


----------



## Jayla (31. Mai 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> ich glaub ja eh das warcradt und wow paralel latdwb werden, und auser wc3 nix geiman haben werdern, ich glaub nicgt das blizz die wc strategue schiene sterben lassen wird




Merke:
Satzzeichen und die Rechtschreibkontrolle sind nicht der natürliche Feind eines Forenposts.
Auch wenns OT ist: Wenn einer sowas unleserliches hinrotzt, warum sollte ich mich auch nur 2 sek. mit dem Inhalt beschäftigen?


----------



## alexaner666 (31. Mai 2008)

> Archimond is tot und ein weitere teil der Warcraft geschichte im arsch.
> Ich mein blizzard lässt einen Bösewicht nach dem anderen sterben ohne zu bedenken ob des:
> 1. logisch ist - in Warcraft 3 kämpft man in der fetten endschlacht von RoC gegen Archimonde es sterben hunderte von units und töten können die nachtelven ihn schlieslich nur indem sie ihre unsterblichkeit opfern - das ist ein abgang für ein wesen das ganze galaxien zerstört hat
> und jetzt kill'jaden - 25 normale krieger geh hin und töten einfach mal einen der um einiges mächtiger is wie archimonde - Wie past das rein?
> ...


Ja da ist was dran.Ich finde es sehr traurig zu sehen, wie solche mächtigen Personen einfach von ein paar Allianzmaden oder ein Haufen Orcs besiegt werden.Archimonde ist saustark und es gibts ja noch viel stärkere Helden
Die Geißel ist aber schon seit langem unabhängig von der Legion(siehe ebenfalls Wc3) und
ich glaube nicht, dass Arthas stirbt.(hallo?!Ner`zhul und Arthas in einem ist unbesiegbar!)


----------



## Xarod (31. Mai 2008)

Ich vertseh dich voll und ganz. Ich finde es auch scheisse das nur 25 Leute bzw. 40 der "niedrigen Völker" was wir nunmal sind Erzdämonen, Elementare, Halbgötter, alte Götter und Drachen töten können. Aber irgendwas muss Blizzard ja machen, sonst wäre das Game ja langweilich.


Was für mich persönlich einfach zu unlogisch wäre (als Warcraftfan) wäre wenn es irgendwann sogar 25 man schaffen Sargeras zu töten, denn wie manche sicher wissen, war/ist Sargeras der stärkste Titan und kann eigendlich garnicht besiegt werden schon garnicht von uns jungen Völkern.

Und der kampf gegen Drachen ist eh unlogisch. Ausser vll. gegen Deathwing. Ich mein Alextrazs representiert das Leben, sie liebt jede Form des Lebens und auch die jungen Völker. Norzudomu ist der Hüter der Zeit und ist damit für mich Neutral-Freundlich zu uns, das gleiche gillt für mich für Ysera, die träumerin. Ja und Malygos naja der ist vll nicht grade mit den niedrigen Vökern befreundet aber auch nicht feindlich gesinnt.

Mfg Xarod


----------



## Barrol (31. Mai 2008)

Also ich finde das der RPG anteil bei TBc schon etwas zukurz geklommen ist.
aber wie gesagt kil jeaden wurde nur zurück geschlagen das lässt auch darauf hoffen das es nach Wotlk ein wieder sehen mit ihm geben wird, hoffentlich machen die das bei arthas/nerzhul auch so.

Alles in allem ist aber noch viel platz für bosse.

nehmen wir ragnaros, er ist ein diener, ein heerführer von eienr viel größeren, nicht eingebauten macht, die noch kommen könnte.

oder den smaragdgrünen traum.

oder den mealstrom mit der Naga bgzw ex-Nachtelfenkönigen Aszarah

usw... da ist noch platz.

Vielleicht sollte blizz dennoch bedenken das die jz nicht auf einen schlag alle alten wc3 charaktere zuverfeuern.

Bin gespannt ob Kel'thuzad arthas kil'jeaden Nerz'hul nochmal nach Wotlk oder später ein 'remake' erleben.

immerhin sind diese seeeehr mächtige wesen, der letzte verbliebene anführerer der Legion kil jeaden,

Der lich König arthas/nerzhul

Und einer der höchsten und mächtigsten diener des lich königs kel'thuzad.

Und dann war da doch nochwas wegen den alten Göttern ...
Hakkar und sooweiter ...


----------



## Tiandre (31. Mai 2008)

Wenn wir die Bosse alle niemals sehen würden und nie die möglichkeit hätten sie zu legen. Würd euch das dann besser gefallen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barrol (31. Mai 2008)

Xarod schrieb:


> Ich vertseh dich voll und ganz. Ich finde es auch scheisse das nur 25 Leute bzw. 40 der "niedrigen Völker" was wir nunmal sind Erzdämonen, Elementare, Halbgötter, alte Götter und Drachen töten können. Aber irgendwas muss Blizzard ja machen, sonst wäre das Game ja langweilich.
> 
> 
> Was für mich persönlich einfach zu unlogisch wäre (als Warcraftfan) wäre wenn es irgendwann sogar 25 man schaffen Sargeras zu töten, denn wie manche sicher wissen, war/ist Sargeras der stärkste Titan und kann eigendlich garnicht besiegt werden schon garnicht von uns jungen Völkern.




Sageras hat sich doch von Medivh schlagen lassen um ihn zu übernehmen um dnan das erste dunkle portal zuöffnen?
Aber was ist danach asu ihm geworden?

Apropo die geschichte von medivh wär auch noch was feines für wow.

Ergründung der geschichte von ihm seine wege folgen ...


----------



## Xarod (31. Mai 2008)

Barrol schrieb:


> Also ich finde das der RPG anteil bei TBc schon etwas zukurz geklommen ist.
> aber wie gesagt kil jeaden wurde nur zurück geschlagen das lässt auch darauf hoffen das es nach Wotlk ein wieder sehen mit ihm geben wird, hoffentlich machen die das bei arthas/nerzhul auch so.
> 
> Alles in allem ist aber noch viel platz für bosse.
> ...


Hä??? Man mekrt das du wahrscheinlcih erst mit BC angefangen hast. Was meinste wer der endbos von Moltencore ist?? Ragnaros und der endboss von Zulgurub ist Hakkar. Arthas und Nerzuhl kommen ja mit WotLk.


----------



## finix (31. Mai 2008)

ihr wisst schon das Blizz die Story macht. Warum soll Blizz mit der Story auf einer Stelle tretten? Seid ihr sicher das es nichts größeres hinter Archimonde und die ganzen Bande steht? Btw keiner. Weder in den Büchern und ich denk mal auch nicht in WC3?
WC3 spielt vor WoW. In WoW wird die geschicht fortgesetzt, im gegensatz zu HDRO wo eine Story nach Erzählt wird und die ganzen Büchern wurden um die Spiele geschrieben und WoW ist kein Spiel zu einem Buch.

Das was Blizz macht ist Fortschritt nichts weiteres. Wer anderst denkt der sollte anfangen zu lesen.


----------



## SolitaryAngel666 (31. Mai 2008)

Ich denke mal Blizzard wird so schlau (bzw was in der Hinterhand haben) und mal Warcraft 4 rausbringen und somit gibts dann auch wieder neuen stoff für Wow.
Oder sie setzen die Geschichte einfach in Wow weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sagt ja keiner das es mit Arthas endet der ganze spaß


----------



## Dokagero (31. Mai 2008)

Matombo schrieb:


> habs ins blizzard forum gepostet (http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=4272227729&postId=42714835955&sid=3#19) und hier auch nochmal
> 
> Archimond is tot und ein weitere teil der Warcraft geschichte im arsch.
> Ich mein blizzard lässt einen Bösewicht nach dem anderen sterben ohne zu bedenken ob des:
> ...


Komm Kleiner, geh Barbie spielen. Da gibt es keine Geschichte die "zerstört" werden kann.

Also ehrlich, willst du dir ne raidgruppe mit 100-200 leuten aufstellen für einen boss? - Denk eher nicht, daher musst du dich abfinden das es mit 25 zu erledigen ist


----------



## maniac-kun (31. Mai 2008)

blizzard hat all die bosse mit warcraft 3 erfunden also ist es recht egal ob sie sterben denn wc4 wird 30-50 (oder mehr) jahre nach wc3 spielen und warscheinlich wird es da um komplett andere bösewichte gehen


----------



## axive (31. Mai 2008)

Sorry,aber dieser Thread macht genausoviel Sinn wie viereckige Räder.

Wenn du wirklich,wie du ja behauptest, die Warcraftbücher gelesen hast dann ist wohl jeglicher Inhalt und alle Erklärungen spurlos an dir vorbeigezogen.
Denn im Grunde ist ein 25er Raid die grösste Anzahl an Leuten die direkt gegen Archimonde antretten und ihn somit vernichten. Also ist es dir immernoch lieber es Storygebunden zu machen? Weil dann wirst du ihn nie wieder zu Gesicht bekommen. Es sei du bist einer der Helden die ihn vernichten. Aber ich glaube nicht das du Malfurion Stormrage bist.

Und Kil'Jaeden wurde nicht getötet sondern lediglich in den Twisting Nether zurückgeworfen in dem sich die Dämonen aufhalten. 


Also wenn du nochmal unbedingt einen " Ich habe langeweile und heule deswegen total sinnlos rum" Thread aufmachen willst. Dann informier dich doch bitte vorher,wenigstens, ein bisschen über das Thema über welches du unbedingt weinen musst.


----------



## Galadith (31. Mai 2008)

Xiena schrieb:


> Hiermit Nominiere ich diesen thread für: thread mit den meisten Rechtschreibfehlern!




OgOg! Wri birngen onch hmer rien!


----------



## Xarod (31. Mai 2008)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> blizzard hat all die bosse mit warcraft 3 erfunden also ist es recht egal ob sie sterben denn wc4 wird 30-50 (oder mehr) jahre nach wc3 spielen und warscheinlich wird es da um komplett andere bösewichte gehen


Das würd ich nicht unbedingt sagen denn immerhin hat sich Blizzard ja eine sehr große Story ausgedacht/schreiben lassen. Und das wird sicher auch eingies gekostet haben und was eingebracht haben also denk ich schon das die Bösen asu wc4 (wenns irgendwann kommt) schon was mit den rest zu tun haben werden.


----------



## Arkoras (31. Mai 2008)

Ich wollt schon ein neues Thema eröffnen, aber das ist sicher genau das richtige:
Ich hätt da mal ne Frage an alle Experten die sich mit der Warcraft Geschichte auskennen. Blizzard hat ja bisher immer irgend ne mehr oder weniger gute Erklärung gehabt, warum man mega starke Bosse mit 40/25/ja sogar 10!!! Mann killen kann. Ragnaros hat geschlafen und Executus hat ihn zu früh geweckt, sonst wäre der Elementarlord viel zu stark. C'thun soll auch irgendwie noch geschwächt vom Kampf gegen die Titanen sein, Donneraan ist auch geschwächt, weil ihn Ragnaros eingesperrt hat, Archimonde wird von den Irrwischen gekillt, Kil'jaeden ist nur ein Abbild seiner selbst, alles ok. Aber wie will Blizzard erklären, dass 25, ja sogar 10 Möchtegern-helden Malygos töten können? Immerhin ist er der Herr der Magie und der blauen Drachen und sicher ungeheuer stark. Ausserdem würde nicht irgendwas passieren, wenn ein Drachenaspekt getötet wird?
Hoffe man kann mir die Fragen beantworten.


----------



## Chrissian (31. Mai 2008)

> Ich wollt schon ein neues Thema eröffnen, aber das ist sicher genau das richtige:
> Ich hätt da mal ne Frage an alle Experten die sich mit der Warcraft Geschichte auskennen. Blizzard hat ja bisher immer irgend ne mehr oder weniger gute Erklärung gehabt, warum man mega starke Bosse mit 40/25/ja sogar 10!!! Mann killen kann. Ragnaros hat geschlafen und Executus hat ihn zu früh geweckt, sonst wäre der Elementarlord viel zu stark. C'thun soll auch irgendwie noch geschwächt vom Kampf gegen die Titanen sein, Donneraan ist auch geschwächt, weil ihn Ragnaros eingesperrt hat, Archimonde wird von den Irrwischen gekillt, Kil'jaeden ist nur ein Abbild seiner selbst, alles ok. Aber wie will Blizzard erklären, dass 25, ja sogar 10 Möchtegern-helden Malygos töten können? Immerhin ist er der Herr der Magie und der blauen Drachen und sicher ungeheuer stark. Ausserdem würde nicht irgendwas passieren, wenn ein Drachenaspekt getötet wird?
> Hoffe man kann mir die Fragen beantworten.





> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat..einfach mal keine sinnlosen Threads aufmachen.
> 
> Schau mal: WoW ist in erster Linie ein Online Spiel,mit dem Inhalt von Warcraft.
> Und um es erfolgreich zu halten,müssen alle Persönlichkeiten von Warcraft im Spiel erscheinen,damit die Fans zufrieden sind.
> ...


----------



## Dokagero (31. Mai 2008)

ptr schrieb:


> Jo 100 Leute in eine Instanz, das wäre der knaller, der Ping steigt bei 25 bzw 40 Leuten ja schon an aber mit 100... Da könnte ich nichtmal mehr Blobby Volley spielen.
> Und außerdem ist es schon so schwer genug ordentliche Leute zusammen zu bekommen, für 100 da müssten sich die 4 besten Gilden auf einer Seite ja zusammentuen um was zu reißen.


Genau da liegt der springende Punkt: So viele leute zusammenbekommen. Daher wird es das  auch nicht geben


----------



## BunnyBunny (31. Mai 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das geht mir aber sowas vom am Allerwertesten vorbei, aber sowas vom. Rollenspiel heißt, das man sich selbst Stories macht. Was Blizzard macht, haben meine Freund, Gilde und ich immer völlig ignoriert. Ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich nicht mal, von wem Du da am Anfang redest - und ich spiele WoW vom erst Tag an und ohne Unterbrechung. Hat also wunderbar geklappt ohne so einen Müll im Schädel zu haben. Aber weiß Du was? Dafür kann ich richtig schreiben und muß mich nicht für meine mangelnde Bildung entschuldigen. Ich wette, das bringt beim Job ein paar Tausender im Monat.
> 
> Abschließend habe ich einen uralten Tip für Dich, der Dir echt helfen wird: Get a Life!


 /sign

Die Rechtschreibung ist echt unter aller Sau, schon allein bei deinem neuen Wort "korektieren" dreht sich bei mir der Magen um. Und jetzt kommt nicht mit euren Hansbildchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Dietrich (31. Mai 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Ich wollt schon ein neues Thema eröffnen, aber das ist sicher genau das richtige:
> Ich hätt da mal ne Frage an alle Experten die sich mit der Warcraft Geschichte auskennen. Blizzard hat ja bisher immer irgend ne mehr oder weniger gute Erklärung gehabt, warum man mega starke Bosse mit 40/25/ja sogar 10!!! Mann killen kann. Ragnaros hat geschlafen und Executus hat ihn zu früh geweckt, sonst wäre der Elementarlord viel zu stark. C'thun soll auch irgendwie noch geschwächt vom Kampf gegen die Titanen sein, Donneraan ist auch geschwächt, weil ihn Ragnaros eingesperrt hat, Archimonde wird von den Irrwischen gekillt, Kil'jaeden ist nur ein Abbild seiner selbst, alles ok. Aber wie will Blizzard erklären, dass 25, ja sogar 10 Möchtegern-helden Malygos töten können? Immerhin ist er der Herr der Magie und der blauen Drachen und sicher ungeheuer stark. Ausserdem würde nicht irgendwas passieren, wenn ein Drachenaspekt getötet wird?
> Hoffe man kann mir die Fragen beantworten.




Was soll man darauf antworten?? Alle User hier im Forum können auf die Frage nur die Antwort raten, denn wie es wirklich später seien wird weiss bis heute nur Blizzard. Du bekommst also von 50 verschiedenen Usern 50 verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Und was dann?? Dann geht das geflame los wie so was nur sein kann, weil dir die Möglichkeiten vllt nicht passen. 

Genauso weiter oben der Vorwurf wie "25 Normalos" den dicken Boss killen könne. Hallo! Seid ihr noch klar im Kopf! Das ist ein Spiel! Hier seid ihr die Helden!! 

Was für ein MMORPG erwartet ihr?? Ihr möchtet also einen Boss vor den ihr euch aufbauen könnt und der euch dann ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken mal eben von der Fläche bläst? Tolles Spiel. Motiviert bestimmt ungemein (wobei ich diesen Plot als Teil einer gesamt Handlung auch nicht schlecht finden würde).

Manchmal frag ich mich was geht in euren Köpfen vor. Wollt ihr so nen Masochisten MMORPG wo ihr den ganzen Tag nur aufs Maul bekommt? Und dafür auch noch 13€ im Monat latzen??

Sollte diesem wirklich so sein, schreibt es bitte hier in den Beitrag. Ich werd dann mal sehen was ich mit meinen C++ Kenntnissen so zusammen gekleistert bekomme.

MfG


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (31. Mai 2008)

Hab vieles Gelesen, und könnte noch mehr sagen zum Thema.
Aber da ich dazu neige zu lange Posts zu machen beschränke ich mich auf diese Aussage:

"
Was für mich persönlich einfach zu unlogisch wäre (als Warcraftfan) wäre wenn es irgendwann sogar 25 man schaffen Sargeras zu töten, denn wie manche sicher wissen, war/ist Sargeras der stärkste Titan und kann eigendlich garnicht besiegt werden schon garnicht von uns jungen Völkern.
"

Jo, Aegwynn, wo bist du! Zeige es diesem Ungläubigen!^^

Nein im ernst, Aegwynn, Medivh und Malfurion sind mal gute Beispiele um zu zeigen dass diese "Einfachen" Völker durchaus dazu in der Lage sind was zu reissen.
Kennt wer Brox? Vote 4 Brox als Warchief! Er hat sich ein Duell mit Sargeras gegeben und diesen sogar verwunden können. Und datt war "nur" ein Ork-Veteran.

Ausserdem ist die Zerstörerische Kraft, die entsteht, wenn sich mehrere Magiebegabte zusammentut, enorm. Dafür plädiere ich für "Gruppenzauber". Diese 
Zauber können nur von mehreren Spielern gleichzeitig aktiviert werden. z.B.: kanalisierte der Magier Rhonin einen Zauber, der wie eine Schallwelle durch die
Brennende Legion fuhr und Hunderte Dämonen mit einem Schlag vernichtete. Um das machen zu können brauchte er aber die Kraft von mehreren Magiern.

Stell dir mal 10 Ork Krieger vor, alles Veteranen und Meister im Kampf, was glaubst du brauchst du alles an gammligen Dämonen, um die Umzuhauen? Ganze Hundertschaften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ich habs wieder übertrieben.

MfG, Schadoweye


----------



## tHe aXe (31. Mai 2008)

Schlagetot schrieb:


> Immer wieder lustig das es leute gibt, die denken bei diesem Spiel ginge es um Story....


Genau =) Leute versteht das doch, WC3 beruht auf einer echt genialen Story, und WoW ist ein Rollenspiel, da muss der Hersteller den Spielern halt ständig  neuen Stoff zum entdecken liefern.


----------



## supiflo (31. Mai 2008)

Man darf sich in WoW nicht zu sehr an die WC-Geschichte klammern. In einem Onlinespiel ist es ohnehin sehr schwer eine Geschichte zu erzählen, denn der eine Spieler hat etwas erlebt, was ein anderer erst im nächsten Level erleben wird, aber so ist es, wenn man vielen Leute in einer Welt das selbe bieten möchte. Man muss hierfür gar nicht irgendwelche Raidbosse als Beispiel nehmen, es reicht schon Hogger, der bestimmt schon von Millionen von Charakteren gehauen wurde, aber immer nach ein paar Minuten wieder da steht.

WoW wäre gerade für Kenner und Fans der Geschichte nur halb so toll, wenn man keine bekannten Erzschurken bekämpfen könnte. Und mal ehrlich, es sind nur wenige Persönlichkeiten gestorben im Laufe der Raids, Kael'thas, Vashj, Illidan und Khel'Thuzad, wobei ich nur Kael und Illidan zu den richtigen Persönlichkeiten rechnen würde.

Alles was man braucht, ist ein offenes Auge für "geschichtliche" Details und ein bisschen Aufgeschlossenheit für die Umsetzung einer Buch- und Solospielvorlage in ein MMORPG.




ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist die Zerstörerische Kraft, die entsteht, wenn sich mehrere Magiebegabte zusammentut, enorm. Dafür plädiere ich für "Gruppenzauber". Diese
> Zauber können nur von mehreren Spielern gleichzeitig aktiviert werden. z.B.: kanalisierte der Magier Rhonin einen Zauber, der wie eine Schallwelle durch die
> Brennende Legion fuhr und Hunderte Dämonen mit einem Schlag vernichtete. Um das machen zu können brauchte er aber die Kraft von mehreren Magiern.


Hieran kann man auch sehen, wie auch Klassen für MMOGs angepasst werden mussten. In Fantasyuniversen gibt es immer gemeine Fußsoldaten und Reiter, die in namenlosen Massen auftreten, und namhafte Helden die eben diese Massen auslöschen. Jeder Held schnetzelt sich in der Schlacht durch die Gegner und auch wenn die Hälfte des Heeres tot am Boden liegt, ein Held stirbt nicht einfach so.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (31. Mai 2008)

Wie gesagt, ich bin zu blöd um zu Ziotieren. Dies schrieb ein Vorposter:

 Ich wollt schon ein neues Thema eröffnen, aber das ist sicher genau das richtige:
Ich hätt da mal ne Frage an alle Experten die sich mit der Warcraft Geschichte auskennen. Blizzard hat ja bisher immer irgend ne mehr oder weniger gute Erklärung gehabt, warum man mega starke Bosse mit 40/25/ja sogar 10!!! Mann killen kann. Ragnaros hat geschlafen und Executus hat ihn zu früh geweckt, sonst wäre der Elementarlord viel zu stark. C'thun soll auch irgendwie noch geschwächt vom Kampf gegen die Titanen sein, Donneraan ist auch geschwächt, weil ihn Ragnaros eingesperrt hat, Archimonde wird von den Irrwischen gekillt, Kil'jaeden ist nur ein Abbild seiner selbst, alles ok. Aber wie will Blizzard erklären, dass 25, ja sogar 10 Möchtegern-helden Malygos töten können? Immerhin ist er der Herr der Magie und der blauen Drachen und sicher ungeheuer stark. Ausserdem würde nicht irgendwas passieren, wenn ein Drachenaspekt getötet wird?
Hoffe man kann mir die Fragen beantworten.

-----------

Du weist schon, dass sich Dalaran und der Rote Drachenclan zusammengetan haben um Malygos aufzuhalten? Der Raid wird diese Partei nur
unterstützen. Evtl. kommen Rhonin und Krasus (Korialstrasz) noch mit dazu. Oder gar Alextrasza kommt mit dazu. Was mir gefallen würde wäre
wenn man Malygos nur auf 10% hauen müsste, damit Alextrasza die möglichkeit bekommt ihn von seinem Irrsin zu befreien. Aber da findet sich 
schon was. Malygos ist auch nicht allmächtig. 

MfG, Schadoweye


----------



## Lougen (31. Mai 2008)

Matombo schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird kil'jaeden der schon hunderte planeten verwüstet hat von nur 25 kriegern und 2 helden besigt und kommt nicht aus die idee vieleicht sein milliardenstarkes dämonenheer zu rufen



ich glaub du hast keine ahnung von kil'jaeden auf dem sonnenbrunnenplatoue... da ist kil'jaeden 5-6 mal schwächer als normal und archimonde killst du auch in den höhlen der zeit... sprich bei wow ist er schon lange tot... und wie oben schon gesagt wurde Kil'jaeden wurde nur verbannt... und des mit arthas ist so ne sache... arthas ist nur ein kleines stück von was großem (ob lichking oder net)

und außerdem hat sich blizzard was dabei gedacht... wenns dir net passt dann spiel wow net


----------



## Arkoras (31. Mai 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Kennt wer Brox? Vote 4 Brox als Warchief! Er hat sich ein Duell mit Sargeras gegeben und diesen sogar verwunden können. Und datt war "nur" ein Ork-Veteran.



NUR ein Orkverteran war er sicher nicht! Er hatte große Kräfte und sein Bruder, Hochfürst Saurfang zeigt den Allys auch heute noch, wie mächtig Broxigar der Rote war.


----------



## Matombo (31. Mai 2008)

Matombo schrieb:


> Archimond is tot und ein weitere teil der Warcraft geschichte im arsch.


sry soll natürlich kil'jaeden heisen hab ich grad bemerkt
edit: des mit dem wieder aufstehn: ja is klar das ihn die nächsten killn können aber story mäsig sin sie tot


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (31. Mai 2008)

Ihr wisst aber auch, dass das Equip immer mächtiger wird und das der Hauptgrund is, warum man die Bosse überhaupt killen kann?
Der Dicke Taure der die Schläge einsteckt hat sein Leben lang Schläge eingesteckt, wird geheilt und dazu hat er noch ne Fette Rüssi an der so en Schlag auch locker mal abprallt.


----------



## Lougen (31. Mai 2008)

Matombo schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird kil'jaeden der schon hunderte planeten verwüstet hat von nur 25 kriegern und 2 helden besigt und kommt nicht aus die idee vieleicht sein milliardenstarkes dämonenheer zu rufen



ich glaub du hast keine ahnung von kil'jaeden auf dem sonnenbrunnenplatoue... da ist kil'jaeden 5-6 mal schwächer als normal und archimonde killst du auch in den höhlen der zeit... sprich bei wow ist er schon lange tot... und wie oben schon gesagt wurde Kil'jaeden wurde nur verbannt... und des mit arthas ist so ne sache... arthas ist nur ein kleines stück von was großem (ob lichking oder net)

und außerdem hat sich blizzard was dabei gedacht... wenns dir net passt dann spiel wow net


----------



## Chrissian (31. Mai 2008)

> sry soll natürlich kil'jaeden heisen hab ich grad bemerkt



Wieso erstellst du überhaupt Threads wenn du Null Ahnung im Kopf hast?!

Kil´jeaden sit nicht tot,es war ein Abbild von ihm,ein Teil von ihm,welches gerade im Prozess der BEschwörung auf Azeroth war,er wurde nicht getötet,und wird es so schnell auch nicht,er ist Sargeras rechte Hand.

Er wurde nur zurück in den Nether gebannt.


----------



## Bethad (31. Mai 2008)

WoW geht erst zuende wenn der größte aller Oberbosse, Bob der Geistheiler besiegt wird.
Solangs den gibt, kann eh jeder Gute und Böse wiederkommen.
Jenachdem wieweit der Friedhof weg ist, dauerts halt bei manchen etwas länger.


----------



## Donnerjäger (31. Mai 2008)

Matombo schrieb:


> habs ins blizzard forum gepostet (http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=4272227729&postId=42714835955&sid=3#19) und hier auch nochmal
> 
> Archimond is tot und ein weitere teil der Warcraft geschichte im arsch.
> Ich mein blizzard lässt einen Bösewicht nach dem anderen sterben ohne zu bedenken ob des:
> ...



du denkst auch irgendwie das blizzard 2 oder 3 vollidioten sind die nur schies machen oder 

du das is eine große firma die leute sind vllt schlauer als du und die dneken sich schon was dabei welchen boss sie wann erscheinen lassen und welchen erst später as is alles stratigie die reden vllt mehrer wochen dadrüber welcher boss wo hin kommt und wie schwer er sein wird denk vorher mal anch bevor du was sinnloses schreibst 
ach und besser schreiben als du können sie auch -.-

sry wenn du dich beleidigt füllst konnte es aber nciht anders ausdrücken


----------



## Oimdudla (31. Mai 2008)

wer sagt denn, dass die jetzt endgültig down sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (31. Mai 2008)

"
NUR ein Orkverteran war er sicher nicht! Er hatte große Kräfte und sein Bruder, Hochfürst Saurfang zeigt den Allys auch heute noch, wie mächtig Broxigar der Rote war.
"

Ich habe auch das nur in Anfürungsstrichchen gehabt. Ausserdem ist er, wie gesagt, ein Veteran. Er hat selbstverständlich große Kraft und können, aber ansonsten nur
eines was ihm zum Helden machte: Leidenschaft, Ehre und der Wille, der Horde zu dienen, sich seinen gefallenen Kameraden als ebenbürtig zu erweisen.
Und dieser Wille und die Leidenschaft, haben auch unsere Charaktere. Zusätzlich haben wir Epische Ausrüstung, über die er nicht verfügte. Wir haben Magische Tränke
und Mittelchen, magischen schmuck und weiteres. Er hatte als einziges "episches" seine Axt, die ihm von Cenarius und Malfurion erschaffen wurde.

MfG, Schadoweye


----------



## Lougen (31. Mai 2008)

Leylin4 schrieb:


> Ihr liegt alle falsch!
> Die Bosse tun nämlich nur so als sein sie tot um uns zu verwirren
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.buffed.de/features/1270/shakes-...roes?episode=22

so tun des die bosse^^


----------



## Arkoras (31. Mai 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aber auch, dass das Equip immer mächtiger wird und das der Hauptgrund is, warum man die Bosse überhaupt killen kann?
> Der Dicke Taure der die Schläge einsteckt hat sein Leben lang Schläge eingesteckt, wird geheilt und dazu hat er noch ne Fette Rüssi an der so en Schlag auch locker mal abprallt.



Der kleine Gnom der die Schläge von nem 100 mal größeren Übermonster wegsteckt...


----------



## rei (31. Mai 2008)

Ich persönlich würde es langweilig finden wenn man nicht gegen leute wie Archimonde  usw. kämpfen könnte. Das sorgt doch für tolles flair wenn man personen aus der Warcraftgeschichte begegnen kann.
Dessen ist sich Blizzard sicher bewußt.


----------



## Matombo (31. Mai 2008)

rei schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde es langweilig finden wenn man nicht gegen leute wie Archimonde  usw. kämpfen könnte. Das sorgt doch für tolles flair wenn man personen aus der Warcraftgeschichte begegnen kann.
> Dessen ist sich Blizzard sicher bewußt.


archimond geht ja weil man reist ja in die vergangenheit um zu helfen ihn zu besigen


----------



## Alwina (31. Mai 2008)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> blizzard hat all die bosse mit warcraft 3 erfunden also ist es recht egal ob sie sterben denn wc4 wird 30-50 (oder mehr) jahre nach wc3 spielen und warscheinlich wird es da um komplett andere bösewichte gehen



Naja ganz egal wäre es nur dann wenn WC4 in vielleicht 10 oder 15 Jahre erscheinen würde und kaum noch jemand WC3 kennt . In diesem Fall würden sich die neuen Spieler über die Story bei Blizzard informieren .
Man darf ja nicht vergessen das WC3 Spieler nicht unbedingt auch WOW Spieler sind . Und ein WC3 Spieler würde sich eventuell schon etwas veräppelt vorkommen wenn Illidan plötzlich tot ist auch wenn er scheinbar im Kampf gegen Arthas stirbt .




Xarod schrieb:


> Das würd ich nicht unbedingt sagen denn immerhin hat sich Blizzard ja eine sehr große Story ausgedacht/schreiben lassen. Und das wird sicher auch eingies gekostet haben und was eingebracht haben also denk ich schon das die Bösen asu wc4 (wenns irgendwann kommt) schon was mit den rest zu tun haben werden.



Blizzard hat die Story schonmal umgeschrieben , daher denke ich schon das es in WC 4 komplett neue Böse geben kann.
Aber wer weis vielleicht spielt WOW ja auch in einer anderen Zeitlinie als WC3


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (31. Mai 2008)

Och nu will ich auch ma meinen Senf abgeben, 

1. Ich hab aus Lustmangel, weil das hier eh schwachsinn ist, nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen sondern nur bis Seite 2.
2. Muss ich mal sagen das ichs richtig süß find wie manche sich hier Gedanken darum machen, dass WoW vll kaputt geht. Ich Persönlich mach mir da keine Gedanken drum, weil es nichts bringt. Blizzard hat das Spiel Programmiert und die werden sich auch schon was dazu einfallen lassen. Das Spiel hat zwar viele Dinge die A Unlogisch und B Schwachsinnig sind aber naja, solche Maken hat jedes Spiel. 
3. Muss man sich da auch keine Gedanken drum machen weil, wie viele schon sagten, Blizzard sich JEDER ZEIT, und SCHEISS EGAL WANN ODER WIE, nen neuen Boss ausm Arsch ziehen kann. Und zum Thema Bekannte Bosse kill ich lieber, Ragnaros, Nefarian, C'thun, vor WoW waren die noch nicht mal erfunden und auch nirgends in der Warcraft Geschichte zu finden. WoW ist eine Art Buch das sich selbst weiterschreibt, Bildlich gesehen. Blizzard müssen nur irgendwo was hin Programmieren, nen paar NPC Sprüche und Geschichten beibringen und schon hat man nen neuen Bekannten Boss.

So Senf ist dazu gegeben.

Und btw, macht euch keinen kopf drum, WoW ist nicht umsonst das soziemlich meist gespiele MMORPG der Welt^^


----------



## Lougen (31. Mai 2008)

Alwina schrieb:


> Und ein WC3 Spieler würde sich eventuell schon etwas veräppelt vorkommen wenn Illidan plötzlich tot ist auch wenn er scheinbar im Kampf gegen Arthas stirbt .



er ist nicht gestorben er wurde nur schwer verwundet und ist geflohen, von daher...  außerdem ist illidan fast unsterblich geworden nachdem er den schädel von gul'dan genohmen hat


----------



## Keleron (31. Mai 2008)

Also soweit ich weiss, wird Kil ja nur "genethert" (neues word auf dem Buffedcast) und somit in den wirbelnden Nether geschickt. Zudem kann es genug Gründe geben, villeicht hat er noch nicht seine Ganze Kraft zurückerlangt? Villeicht ist er Stark geschwächt aufgrund seiner beschwörung? ich denke mit sollchen dingen macht es Blizz relativ offen was noch kommen wird.


----------



## Arkoras (31. Mai 2008)

Lougen schrieb:


> er ist nicht gestorben er wurde nur schwer verwundet und ist geflohen, von daher...  außerdem ist illidan fast unsterblich geworden nachdem er den schädel von gul'dan genohmen hat



dafür das er unsterblich ist, hat ihn arthas aber recht schnell besiegt...


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (31. Mai 2008)

Wer sagt eigentlich das Blizzard nicht auch mal neue Bösewichter für die WC-Welt bringt?

Einige gehen immer nur davon aus das es nach WC3 offensichtlich nicht weiter gehen darf und die Geschichte um WC in Stein gemeißelt ist. Wozu dann ein MMO? Genau das erwarte ich doch. Das die Geschichte immer weiter geht, wenn schon die Welt nicht dynamisch ist. 

Ich hab nix dagegen wenn neue Völker, Charaktere, Helden, Bösewichter etc. autauchen. Wenn ihr meint WC3 sei DIE Geschicht von WC und weiter darf nie wieder was kommen dann dürfen einige hier kein WoW zocken.


----------



## Silenzz (31. Mai 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich bin zu blöd um zu Ziotieren. Dies schrieb ein Vorposter:
> 
> Ich wollt schon ein neues Thema eröffnen, aber das ist sicher genau das richtige:
> Ich hätt da mal ne Frage an alle Experten die sich mit der Warcraft Geschichte auskennen. Blizzard hat ja bisher immer irgend ne mehr oder weniger gute Erklärung gehabt, warum man mega starke Bosse mit 40/25/ja sogar 10!!! Mann killen kann. Ragnaros hat geschlafen und Executus hat ihn zu früh geweckt, sonst wäre der Elementarlord viel zu stark. C'thun soll auch irgendwie noch geschwächt vom Kampf gegen die Titanen sein, Donneraan ist auch geschwächt, weil ihn Ragnaros eingesperrt hat, Archimonde wird von den Irrwischen gekillt, Kil'jaeden ist nur ein Abbild seiner selbst, alles ok. Aber wie will Blizzard erklären, dass 25, ja sogar 10 Möchtegern-helden Malygos töten können? Immerhin ist er der Herr der Magie und der blauen Drachen und sicher ungeheuer stark. Ausserdem würde nicht irgendwas passieren, wenn ein Drachenaspekt getötet wird?
> ...




Wo stehtn das, dass sich der Rote Drachenclan und Dalaran zusammengetan haben, glaubs dir ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur weiß nicht wo es steht :s.
Ich finds ganz lustig wie der TE rumheult des alles kapputgeht und ich find alle user lustig, weil sie alle rumheulen wie der TE nur sow dumm sein kann XD

Gruß Oro/Josh

P.S. shadoweye, es gibt bei jeden Beitrag nen kleinen Link, rechts unter dem Beitrag, wo drauf steht:"Antworten" dadrauf klicken und du Zitierst XD hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## wizady (31. Mai 2008)

1) klar mit 25 Krieger leute wie Archimonde, Kael usw. zu töten ist natürlich surreal. Wenn man sich mal Tabletop spiele anschaut: dort steht ein Modell nicht gleich für einen krieger sonder für 5-10, manchmal auch 50 etc. Und mit 250 leuten archimonde zu legen ist doch schon viel "realistischer"
2) Mit WC3 wurde ja auch am anfang viel von der Story über den haufen geworfen, um eine Ebene für die Story zu schaffen. Jetzt könnte man folgern, das man in WoW bzw BC und bald auch WoltK die ganzen obermotze töten muss, damit Blizz eben eine komplett neue Story machen kann. Und bevor jetzt lore experten ankommen "der lich king ist aber der stärkste gegner in WC mimimimimimimi". Was war vor WC3, war da der lich auch das stärkste wesen der welt? Ne, da gabs andere Feinde. Vllt wirds auch so mit dem übernächstem Addon einen supermega obermotz geben, von dem man denkt "Blizz, den kannst du doch nicht einfach sterben lassen!". 
3) Ich wette, mehr als 2/3 der ganzen geschichtsflamer lesen sich die ganzen questtexte nicht durch.


----------



## Clamev (31. Mai 2008)

Kil wird im Fight nicht getötet 
Informieren--->Denken---->posten


----------



## schmiedemeister (31. Mai 2008)

boahh ey 
Was sind das für threads und außerdem sind diese 25 LEUTE die da "einfach " mal so hingehen nicht normale krieger es sind die besten krieger die es in WoW gibt ( PvE) und er wurde nochmal leichter gemacht damit "normale"  raids es auch schaffen.. also flame hier nicht so rum und es heißt Azeroth.... merk  dir das falls du überhaupt WoW spielst was ich aber anzweifle...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (31. Mai 2008)

Danke an Silenzz!

Das findest du auf der offiziellen WOTLK-Homepage, die Info mit dem Roten Drachenschwarm und Dalaran.
Btw der letzt Gefährte Alextrasasz, Korialstrasz, verwandelt sich gerne in einem Menschen Namens Krasus
und hat immer wieder in Dalaran mitregiert. Er war der Mentor des jetzigen Regenten von Dalaran, Rhonin.
Daher ist eine Allianz zwischen diesen beiden Völkern auch gut denkbar^^

MfG, Schadoweye


----------



## Morcan (31. Mai 2008)

Anstatt Blizzard in ihre Arbeit reinzureden (hast du eigentlich keine anderen Probleme?), solltest du dich vllt. besser mal um die Schule - vor allem Deutsch - kümmern...


----------



## LordofFrog (31. Mai 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Empfehlenswert sind die Bücher der Krieg der Ahnen Triologie. Dort erfährst du wieviel Energie gebraucht wird um einen Dämonen durch das Portal zu schicken, gleichzeitig erfährst du dann auch wie es zu alle dem kam.



mal eine frage, die panini buchreihe WarCraft von Richard A. Knaak besteht aus 6 Bänden. Hab jetzt mit band 1 angefangen, Der Tag des Drachen. wo is der geschichtlich einzuordnen? da es ja bereits Orks in Azeroth gibt, is es also nach der öffnung des dark portal. Kalimdor is aber scheinbar noch nicht entdeckt, da die allianz ja noch mit den elfen von Quel Thalas verbündet sind und dalaran noch nicht hermetisch isoliert ist. an welcher stelle beginnen die 3 bände von Krieg der Ahnen?



> Btw der letzt Gefährte Alextrasasz, Korialstrasz, verwandelt sich gerne in einem Menschen Namens Krasus
> und hat immer wieder in Dalaran mitregiert. Er war der Mentor des jetzigen Regenten von Dalaran, Rhonin.
> Daher ist eine Allianz zwischen diesen beiden Völkern auch gut denkbar^^



bäh, jetzt hast du schon alles verraten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




LoF


----------



## Uranius (31. Mai 2008)

Matombo schrieb:


> man spielt nur nen einfachen krieger helden sin leute wie thrall
> und die geschichte mit dem brunen der ewigkeit und den hochgeborenen und so kenn ich



LOL

Ok ein einfacher Krieger. Mehr nicht.
Ist klar. Wieso regst Du dich dann erst bei Archimonde und seinem netten Bruder auf?
Wieso nich schon bei Rend Blackhand im Blackrock?
Wieos geht Thrall denn nich mal eben los und hackt alles nieder wenn er so der Held ist?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (31. Mai 2008)

XD sry an Froggi^^

Wenn du willst erzähl ich dir das alles nomal genau und kann dir die Geschichte Zeitlich einsortieren mit allen
momentan vorhandenen Büchern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Bücher sind von Spitzen Autoren, bis auf Tides of Darkness, da ist ja schon der eine oder andere von Buffed.de besser
(zu al fifino schiel). Die Übersetzer sind Teilweise Drittklassig, Teilweise ohne Fehler. Der Manga ist Gay (meine Meinung, und @ Zam:
Ich beleidige keinen Damit, nicht bannen plx) und der Comic, nunja, noch nicht genug Teile draussen^^

MfG, Schadoweye

Ps: Ich mach vll. nen Fred zu allen Büchern auf.

MfG, Schadoweye


----------



## LordofFrog (31. Mai 2008)

naja, es gibt die sunwell trilogie, das is glaube der comic.
dann die 6 bändige buchreihe von knaak.
und dann gibt es da noch die WoW bücher.

@topic:

nein sie machen das universum nicht kaputt.

LoF


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (31. Mai 2008)

nein der Komik ist neu hier der Link:
http://wow.buffed.de/news/5321/wow-neuer-w...onate?tx_ttnews[cat]=1%2C19&tx_ttnews[pS]=1207000800&tx_ttnews[pL]=2591999&tx_ttnews[arc]=1

Der Manga, die Sunwell-Triologie, ist das was ich nicht mag.

Es gibt viele Bücher, ich erstell Morgen nen Fred und schick dir den Link froggy (darf ich das so schreiben?^^)

MfG, Schadoweye


----------



## DreiHaare (31. Mai 2008)

Matombo schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird kil'jaeden der schon hunderte planeten verwüstet hat von nur 25 kriegern und 2 helden besigt und kommt nicht aus die idee vieleicht sein milliardenstarkes dämonenheer zu rufen



Du suchst doch nicht etwa nach Logik in einem MMO?
Dann frag doch mal nach der Logik, wie es sein kann, dass du bei jedem verschissenen Mob Pfeile, Schwerter und Dolche in den Leib bekommst, mit Knüppeln erschlagen wirst, vergiftet und mit Krankheiten übersäht wirst und es trotzdem überlebst, weil du nach einem Trank greifst, der deinen Lebensbalken wieder füllt.

Von allem anderen möchte ich gar nicht erst anfangen, denn dies ist ein Spiel.


----------



## DreiHaare (31. Mai 2008)

Matombo schrieb:


> Wer rechtschreib fehler oder falsch geschriebne namen findet kann sie behalten
> über geschichtliche hintergründe lass ich mich gerne *korektieren*



DAS ist es wert, irgendwo gespeichert zu werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenzlbaer (31. Mai 2008)

Ich frag mich wo  dass problem liegt, selbst wenn Kil´Jaeden stirbt gibt es noch genug andere encounter die Blizz rauspacken kann.

Und warum sollen sie nich was neues an die Story anbauen?, fänd ich vollkommen in Ordnung


P.S.: leg Kil´Jaeden mal mit 25 kriegern : rolleyes:


----------



## Lougen (31. Mai 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> dafür das er unsterblich ist, hat ihn arthas aber recht schnell besiegt...



im vergleich zu arthas ist illidan ne flasche


----------



## LordofFrog (31. Mai 2008)

komisch, egal wo ich hinkomme, alle sagen froggi^^ aber is ja nurn nick. ja, kannste mir dann mal schicken, finde, dass man erstmal sein hintergrundwissen noch bissel ausbauen sollte, damit man erstmal weis, warum man eigentlich einen boss legt, ober für einen drachenschwarm, oder ieine fraktion monster killt.


----------



## Terokks (31. Mai 2008)

wne ir hsone pobmlem edmit hbt , dss die bösewihcze aus WC34 
vo n25 neulngn gekllt wir d dan stllt eich infach ine gschchte for wie
 irh in geklltt hatb in euer VErsioN!
ob nun mt FreUnen , Strory Helds oer ner Armee eures Geschmkcs



wer jetzt Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie behalten!        


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


wer es schafft das zu entziffern kann er es ja posten.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lougen (31. Mai 2008)

Terokks schrieb:


> wne ir hsone pobmlem edmit hbt , dss die bösewihcze aus WC34
> vo n25 neulngn gekllt wir d dan stllt eich infach ine gschchte for wie
> irh in geklltt hatb in euer VErsioN!
> ob nun mt FreUnen , Strory Helds oer ner Armee eures Geschmkcs
> ...



lol XD

ich versuchs^^:

wenn ihr so ein problem damit habt, dass die bösewichte aus Warcraft 3
von 25 neulingen (meinst bestimmt das oft erwänte wort für uns spieler "normalies") gekillt wird,
dann stellt euch einfach in einer geschichte vor wie ihr ihn gekillt habt in eurer version.
ob mit freunden, story helden oder einer armee ist euer geschmack

ich glaub des hast du geschrieben^^


----------



## Lougen (31. Mai 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> nein der Komik ist neu hier der Link:
> http://wow.buffed.de/news/5321/wow-neuer-w...onate?tx_ttnews[cat]=1%2C19&tx_ttnews[pS]=1207000800&tx_ttnews[pL]=2591999&tx_ttnews[arc]=1
> 
> Der Manga, die Sunwell-Triologie, ist das was ich nicht mag.
> ...



kannst du mir vllt des dann auch schicken wenns für dich kein problem ist... will die bücher mir auch hollen... nur die geschichte aus warcraft 3 und von der wow seite ist mir bischen zu wenig...


----------



## Te-Rax (31. Mai 2008)

@ Te

Ich hab mir deinen thread im Blizz Forum angesehen. Und deine Art der Argumentation ist doch sowas von lächerlich, abgesehen vom Thema. Die community bringt einschlagende und treffende Argumente gegen dich, und du redest  dagegen, indem du einfach sagst "Doch , es ist so wie ich es meine!" Und das läuft den ganzen Thread lang, selbst einen Green-Post hast du in dieser Weise wiedersprochen...Wie ich es aus einem der Kommentare entnehmen konnte "Eine typische Kopf-Tisch Situation"


MfG


----------



## Ilunadin (31. Mai 2008)

Matombo schrieb:


> habs ins blizzard forum gepostet (http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=4272227729&postId=42714835955&sid=3#19) und hier auch nochmal
> 
> Kil'jaeden is tot und ein weitere teil der Warcraft geschichte im arsch.
> Ich mein blizzard lässt einen Bösewicht nach dem anderen sterben ohne zu bedenken ob des:
> ...




Argh, bitte leg dir ein Rechtschreibprogramm zu, das tut schon fast weh.


Ansonsten...Kil'Jaeden ist im Sonnenbrunnen einfach ein abgeschwächter Wurm,der noch nicht in der Lage ist,seine Mächte zu benutzen(steh du mal auf  nachdem du 4 Jahre lang nichtmehr gegangen bist).Noch dazu gibt es tausend Möglichkeiten die Geschichte weiterleben zu lassen.Wer weiß schon was Blizzard schon alles geplant hat? ;D Und vielleicht tauchen Illidan und Kiljaeden ja sogar nochmal auf?


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (31. Mai 2008)

> man spielt nur nen einfachen krieger helden sin leute wie thrall
> und die geschichte mit dem brunen der ewigkeit und den hochgeborenen und so kenn ich



was hat Thrall denn so Heldenhaftes getan?

Die Spieler sind 70 geworden, ham sich mit den fiesesten Plagen rumgeschlagen die Azeroth (und Outlands) so preigeben und und und...


----------



## Occasus (31. Mai 2008)

ocian könntest du bitte deine signatur kleiner machen? die sprengt den rahmen des forums. 
blizzard kann sich jederzeit neues einfallen lassen. denen wird die story so schnell nicht ausgehen.

was ist ein green post? ich kenn nur die blue-posts


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (31. Mai 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> dafür das er unsterblich ist, hat ihn arthas aber recht schnell besiegt...



du hast aber gelesen, dass er NACH dem Kampf mit Arthas FAST unsterblich wurde und auch in dem Lampf mit Arthas NICHT gestorben is ja?


----------



## ReitlanA (31. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was willstn damit bezwecken. blizz liest das nich.

und auserdem. wenn ich in wc3 die kampagne durchspiel und den letzten boss besiegt hab, ist er tot (mit deiner logik gesehn). wenn ich aber die kampagne neu starte, ist er nochmal da. so ist es auch in WoW, nur das es in WoW im Wochenrhytmus is. wenn jeder mob der getötet wird nich wiederkommen sollte, wäre questen nichmehr möglich (und blizz müsst wohl jeden tag die mobs neudrauftun) -> kein lvln. also wenn ich den eber, den ich heut nachmittag gekillt hab, respawnt könnt ich deswegen genausogut nen thread im blizz forum aufmachen und mich beschweren, dass ein eber nich nochmal leben darf. 

wer rechtschreibfehler findet soll bitte den text zitieren und korregiert posten. danke dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Tatopeck (31. Mai 2008)

Der ein oder andere hier sollte sich evtl weniger Sorgen um die virtuelle Welt WoW machen und sich statt dessen mal mit der deutschen Rechtschreibung befassen.
Selten haben ich so viel Müll lesen müßen.

mfg

Tatopeck


----------



## sTereoType (31. Mai 2008)

scheiße, hab im offiziellen forum gelesen das du zu warhammer wechselts. ich will dich da nicht ^^
leute wie du heulen wegen der geschichte rum, nur um sich wichtig zu tun . sicherlich dichtet blizzard die geschichte etwas zurecht, anders könntest du wow aber garnicht spielen.. du sagst das bei WAR durch die lizenz wenigstens nichts am lore verändert werden kann, dabei wette ich hast du nicht mal eine blasse vorstellung wie die geschichte von Warhammer aussieht.
so bin schon wieder viel zu lange in diesem teil des forums^^


----------



## Kyni-AsyRat (31. Mai 2008)

Was verlangst du denn??? 

Ein 200 Mann Raid der nach dem besiegen von Kil'jaeden komplett gelöscht wird dafür aber ein Denkmal errichtet wird wo jeder draufsteht???

... Oder das Kil'jaeden nicht tötbar ist und somit eine ganze 25 Mann instanz für die Katz is?...

Schwachsinn... es ist ein Spiel was auf die Geschichte von Warcraft basiert. Es muss nicht alles logisch erscheinen denn man muss das SPIEL auch
irg SPIELEN können... ansonsten wäre das Spiel ja ein wenig langweilig oder?... 

Und außerdem "Omg Blizzard zerstört meine Traumwelt"... kann ich nur sagen "Omg wie kann ich das jemanden übel nehmen der eig damit nur Geld verdienen will??".... Es ist ein Produkt! Gewöhn dich dran -.-


----------



## Kronas (31. Mai 2008)

dann bringt blizz halt noch warcraft 4 raus (naja unwahrscheinlich aber blizz halt) und dann haben sie wieder neuen stoff
oder machen einfach so was neues, von ony war in den büchern ja auch nie die rede


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (31. Mai 2008)

Tatopeck schrieb:


> Der ein oder andere hier sollte sich evtl weniger Sorgen um die virtuelle Welt WoW machen und sich *stattdessen* mal mit der deutschen Rechtschreibung befassen.
> Selten haben ich so viel Müll lesen *müssen*.



Fixed... Idiot


----------



## DreiHaare (31. Mai 2008)

Terokks schrieb:


> wne ir hsone pobmlem edmit hbt , dss die bösewihcze aus WC34
> vo n25 neulngn gekllt wir d dan stllt eich infach ine gschchte for wie
> irh in geklltt hatb in euer VErsioN!
> ob nun mt FreUnen , Strory Helds oer ner Armee eures Geschmkcs



Schon mal daran gedacht, dass wir keine Archäologen sind? Wer soll deine Runen denn entziffern können?
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich auf Leute mit deiner "Rechtschreibung" (im Zusammenhang mit deinem Text ist das Wort ein Witz) in irgendeinem Online-Spiel treffen möchte.


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (1. Juni 2008)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht, dass wir keine Archäologen sind? Wer soll deine Runen denn entziffern können?
> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich auf Leute mit deiner "Rechtschreibung" (im Zusammenhang mit deinem Text ist das Wort ein Witz) in irgendeinem Online-Spiel treffen möchte.



Ich schätze mal, dass er nich wirklich so schreibt, sondern entweder den TE lächerlich darstehen lassen (was er eig schon selbst genug getan hat) oder er will provozieren.
Sollte er aber wirklich so schrieben, finde ich, dass es für solche Leute ein Extra Gesetz mit bis zu 3 Jahren Haft geben sollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tatopeck (1. Juni 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, dass er nich wirklich so schreibt, sondern entweder den TE lächerlich darstehen lassen (was er eig schon selbst genug getan hat) oder er will provozieren.
> Sollte er aber wirklich so schrieben, finde ich, dass es für solche Leute ein Extra Gesetz mit bis zu 3 Jahren Haft geben sollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so so lies dir mal deinen text durch ...und ich bin der idiot ...... nun ja


----------



## crescent (1. Juni 2008)

@TE: 
wenn dir die umsetzung von wc3 in wow nicht gefällt, spiel es einfach nicht.

und btw. hat blizz die geschichte gebastelt, d. h. sie können sie jederzeit weiterschreiben - wer weiß, was für üble typen da noch auf uns zukommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## REM0RiA (1. Juni 2008)

1. fantasy
2. blizz kann theoretisch das warcraft universum unendlich weit stricken, neue bösewichte erschaffen und neue helden aus dem boden stampfen. manche denken, mit den büchern ist alles abgeschlossen und es darf nichts mehr weggenommen und neues hinzugefügt werden.

lasst mal den kopf frei und schwebt ein wenig durch die welt - denn die antwort auf die alles entscheidende frage ist sowieso 42! punkt.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juni 2008)

Sie wollen es nicht sie haben es schon getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zurk (1. Juni 2008)

meint ihr die geisterheiler sind nur für euch da???
die bosse haben sogar nen vertrag mit denen damit sie keine wiederbelebunggsnachwirkungen haben


----------



## Huwaschorch (1. Juni 2008)

Cr3s schrieb:


> also meine meinung dazu: ich denke die meisten spieler sind nicht an der wow geschichte interressiert, sie wollen einfach nur bosse legen..oder an loots kommen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau so siehts nämlich aus.....


----------



## Ziuziu (1. Juni 2008)

alles in allem könnte blizz ja noch wc4 rausbringen und die komplete geschichte weiter schreiben sage könnte muss ja net^^


----------



## thezwelch (1. Juni 2008)

hm... folgendes:

was passiert wenn du in wow unterwegs bist und mächtig die hucke voll bekommst?

richtig!

du kommst beim geistheiler raus...

der kann dich an ort und stelle beleben... oder du rennst als geist zu deinem körper...

zum körper rennen ist ne sache wenn man gegankt wird (sprich jener welche, der dich verprügelt hat wartet auf dich um es nochmal zu tun)

wenn also "normal sterbliche" , oder wie du die angehenden helden nennen willst, die möglichkeit haben sich ohne irgendwelches zutun wiederzubeleben... warum sollten dann große böse bosse nicht die gleiche möglichkeit haben?

sicherlich werden die sich nicht sofort beleben.. schließlich werden die großen, bösen bosse ja von 25 - 40 mann gegankt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





desweiteren... archimonde und kil'jaeden waren ursprünglich draenei... ich denke mal von ihrer stärke her sind sie gleich stark.. schließlich kann man sie sich als sargeras rechte und linke hand vorstellen.... 

und ansonsten:

WAS DIE ANDEREN SAGEN!


soviel von mir *g*


----------



## Barrol (1. Juni 2008)

Xarod schrieb:


> ZITAT(Barrol @ 31.05.2008, 16:25) *
> Also ich finde das der RPG anteil bei TBc schon etwas zukurz geklommen ist.
> aber wie gesagt kil jeaden wurde nur zurück geschlagen das lässt auch darauf hoffen das es nach Wotlk ein wieder sehen mit ihm geben wird, hoffentlich machen die das bei arthas/nerzhul auch so.
> 
> ...



Noope spielte schon vor BC.
Der endboss von Mc is raggi und raggi war ein heerführer von irgendjemanden. Ich wollte damit sagen, dass seine chefs noch ne storyline bieten

ebenso Die alten götter wie hakkar, er sollte nur als beispiel fungieren, einer ist auch eine storyline haben...

Naja alles in allem wollt ihr in einem stativen wow spielen?
BC war so sehnspchtig erwartet worden weil viele spieler neues sehen wollten ...
jz haben sie es bekommen nunn mimimi das ist alles doof
ich bin zwar ein überzeugter pre bcler und hätte sicher richtig lust auf pre bc krams aber 
neue storylines sind eig. immer was feines.
Storyline von wotlk könnte ja interesant werden.
Das ende der geisel oder nerzhul macht nur nen rückzeieher nahc dem sein mächtigster schützling abgewehrt wird...
naja wer weiß det schon ...
einfach mal tee trinken und abwarten ...


----------



## Belgarionder3 (1. Juni 2008)

Tut mir leid Mutambo....ich muß dich leider entäuschen,

hinter Kil'jaeden,Archimonde und all dem Bösen auf Azeroth steckt eine höre Macht...

die ganzen Bösewichte sind alles nur Marionetten und somit die ganze Geschichte noch 

lange nicht erzählt,less einfach mal die Bücher,dann weißt du was ich meine!


----------



## Big Tank (1. Juni 2008)

Dumm im Kopf??

Blizzard will gar nichts schrotten und ist auch gut das man irgendwann gegen beudeutende gegner kämpft da das um einiges mehr spass macht. oder willst die ganze zeit gegen leute die moroes oder maid kämpfen? die kennt niemand und wenn du die down hast ( auch wenn sie genau so schwierig wie archimond wären)
würde es nicht so viel spass machen wie wenn du gegen archi selber kämpfst!

Wenn ich den namen von dem thema schon lese könnt ich kotz*n


----------



## Big Tank (1. Juni 2008)

Belgarionder3 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid Mutambo....ich muß dich leider entäuschen,
> 
> hinter Kil'jaeden,Archimonde und all dem Bösen auf Azeroth steckt eine höre Macht...
> 
> ...


Besser als ich erklärt thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (1. Juni 2008)

Dokagero schrieb:


> Komm Kleiner, geh Barbie spielen. Da gibt es keine Geschichte die "zerstört" werden kann.
> 
> Also ehrlich, willst du dir ne raidgruppe mit 100-200 leuten aufstellen für einen boss? - Denk eher nicht, daher musst du dich abfinden das es mit 25 zu erledigen ist



Selten so was dämliches gelesen, aber es zeigt, wie einige Leute denken... Ob das in die bisherigen Verhältnisse passt und ob es in sich Sinn ergibt, ist scheissegal, hauptsache man kriegt als Spieler seinen Bosskill und seine epics  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dass man da mal eben schnell mit 25 Leuten Wesen vernichtet, die regelrechte Götter sind (Ragnaros ist ein Elementarfürst, Hakkar ist eine Art Gott, C'Thun ist ein alter Gott, ...) ist zwar ziemlich schwachsinnig, aber hey, wen kümmerts, solange blizz uns dafür epics gibt is ja alles in ordnung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dass es so etwas wie Wesen gibt, die sich NICHT von 25 dahergelaufenen bunt gemischten Leuten verkloppen lassen, die einfach zu mächtig sind, das ist nicht akzeptabel. da würde man ja keine epics für kriegen. also total unnötig... was? story? lore? zomfgololol du k4ckb00n wtf willst du denn? scheiss rpler ey...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lösung, die sie bei Kil'Jaeden gefunden haben, fand ich gut... Archimonde geht auch... aber ddass 25 Leute in der Lage sindd, Helden wie Lady Vashj umzubringen find ich doch ziemlich heftig... un nein, man spielt keinen Helden. Helden sind Personen wie Thrall, Arthas, Sylvanas, usw. Man spielt in WoW einfach einen einfachen Menschen/Orc/Troll der eben die Laufbahn eines Kriegers/Magiers/Hexenmeisters einschlägt.  Der als Solat für die Horde oder Allianz kämpfen kann. Der aber meiner Meinung nach nicht mal eben so mit 39 anderen Leuten seines Kalibers in der Lage ist, einen Eementarfürsten zu vernichten... da iegen Welten dazwischen!


----------



## bma (1. Juni 2008)

> Trotzdem wird kil'jaeden der schon hunderte planeten verwüstet hat von nur 25 kriegern und 2 helden besigt und kommt nicht aus die idee vieleicht sein milliardenstarkes dämonenheer zu rufen



er wird auch net gekillt sondern nur zurück geschlagen du doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (net böse gemeint)


----------



## Chrissian (1. Juni 2008)

> Selten so was dämliches gelesen, aber es zeigt, wie einige Leute denken... Ob das in die bisherigen Verhältnisse passt und ob es in sich Sinn ergibt, ist scheissegal, hauptsache man kriegt als Spieler seinen Bosskill und seine epics hmmm.gif Dass man da mal eben schnell mit 25 Leuten Wesen vernichtet, die regelrechte Götter sind (Ragnaros ist ein Elementarfürst, Hakkar ist eine Art Gott, C'Thun ist ein alter Gott, ...) ist zwar ziemlich schwachsinnig, aber hey, wen kümmerts, solange blizz uns dafür epics gibt is ja alles in ordnung
> 
> hmmm.gif
> 
> ...



Tja leider is dein Text viel dämlicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es geht nicht um die Anzahl von Spielern,denn was du leider nicht checkst ist,dass es ein SPIEL ist.

Es ist kein zweites Rl wo man 1000 Leute braucht um BEdrohungen wie Hakkar zu besiegen.

Es ist die Spielmechanik,das Spiel.

Nach deiner Logik dürfte man überhaupt garnichts erriechen können,denn schon allein wenn man den Geschmolzenen Kern betritt,wird die ganze Brut da Alarm schlagen und nicht einfach 1 Boss nach dem nächsten abschlachten lassen.


----------



## ReWahn (1. Juni 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> Tja leider is dein Text viel dämlicher victory.gif
> Es geht nicht um die Anzahl von Spielern,denn was du leider nicht checkst ist,dass es ein SPIEL ist.


Mir ist durchaus bewusst ddass es sich hier um ein Spiel handelt... aber das muss doch nicht zwangsläufig darauf hinauslaufen, dass die ehemals tolle story von warcraft sich in absurditäten verfängt und somit praktisch für eine eventuelle Fortsetzung unbrauchbar wird...


> Es ist kein zweites Rl wo man 1000 Leute braucht um BEdrohungen wie Hakkar zu besiegen.


Hm, korrigier mich, aber ich kenn nich so viele real existierende Kreaturen/Wesen die irgendwie von grossen Zusammenschlüssen von Menschen besiegt werden wollen... ?


> Es ist die Spielmechanik,das Spiel.


... wiederholung ...


> Nach deiner Logik dürfte man überhaupt garnichts erriechen können,denn schon allein wenn man den Geschmolzenen Kern betritt,wird die ganze Brut da Alarm schlagen und nicht einfach 1 Boss nach dem nächsten abschlachten lassen.



In gewisser weise hast du schon recht, wenn die Gegner in einem Spiel wirklich intelligent vorgehen würden wären 95% aller Spiele unspielbar. Solche KI-Einbussen sin nicht wegzudenken... aber würde es denn nicht reichen, z.B. den Kern bis Domo zu clearen und Raggi selbst dann zB von den Hydraxianern (die ja ungefähr über die sebe Macht verfügen wie Ragnaros) töten zu lassen? Quasi ne art "Mach den Wasserelementaren den Weg frei damit sie den Feuerlord vernichten können"-Eskortquest bis zu Raggi selbst, der dann in einem heftigen Kamf (bei dem man die Hydraxianer durchaus unterstützen kann) vernichtet wird. Statt loot von raggi gibts halt geschenke von den hydraxianern...

Aber eine solche Lösung reicht vielen nicht, nein, sie brauchen das Gefühl "Ich habs drauf! Ich hab nem Elementarfürsten auf die Mütze gegeben!"...


----------



## Chrissian (1. Juni 2008)

Wieso sollen es zb die Hydraxianer machen wenn es wir machen können?!

Der Durchschnittsspieler will selbst der Held sein,er will alles erleben. Und das ist auch Prinzip jedes Spiels.

Man will doch im Mittelpunkt stehen,man will solche coolen Bosse wie Ragnaros besiegen und nicht irgendwelche Fraktionen.

Klar könnte Blizzard alles viel besser durchdenken und viel besser machen,aber so läuft es doch gut und erfolgreich - also wieso was ändern!?


----------



## ReWahn (1. Juni 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> Wieso sollen es zb die Hydraxianer machen wenn es wir machen können?!



Weil es Storytechnisch wesentlich mehr Sinn machen würe, dass Ragnaros nict von 40 Menschen besiegt werden kann. Da braucht es etwas was ihm ebenbürtig ist. Wie zum Beispiel die Hydraxianer.



> Der Durchschnittsspieler will selbst der Held sein,er will alles erleben. Und das ist auch Prinzip jedes Spiels.
> Man will doch im Mittelpunkt stehen,man will solche coolen Bosse wie Ragnaros besiegen und nicht irgendwelche Fraktionen.
> Klar könnte Blizzard alles viel besser durchdenken und viel besser machen,aber so läuft es doch gut und erfolgreich - also wieso was ändern!?



Genau das ist der Punkt... Solange Blizzard sieht, dass 10 Miionen eute für ihr Spiel bezahlen, obwohl es Stoytechnisch unausgereift ist, weren sie nix ändern, egal wie gross die absurditäten auch sind... Geld > Alles. Was Ändern sollte Blizz meiner Meinung nach, weil man der Story etwas Respekt entgegenbringen sollte, sie in sich logisch un schlüssig aufbauen sollte... Ich finde es nicht unbedingt toll dass Blizz seine Warcraft Story so verhunzt, weil ein haufen Spieler sagt "Nee, ich will die Bosse aber selber killen können!"(nicht persönlich nehmern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Aplizzier (1. Juni 2008)

ich find alles ganzt ok wies ist


----------



## Foertel (1. Juni 2008)

Danke Aplizzier, endlich mal ein sinnvoller Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Templer2k (1. Juni 2008)

tot gibts ja garnicht ^^ denn sonnst wären ja auch alle anderen sachen ausm content 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder es könnten die npcs ned an 2 orten stehen ^^ es is einfach eine auslegungssache


----------



## Regash (1. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, will aber auch mal meinen Senf dazu ablassen:

1. Hier von irgendwelcher Logik zu sprechen ist ja mal sowas von daneben... Wie oft legt eine gute Raidgilde Illidan? Das heißt, die Helden ziehen los und töten den Oberfiesling. Und nächste Woche wieder. Höh? Logik? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Einen Dämon zu töten ist, egal welche Kultur man zu Grunde legt, nicht möglich! Dämonen sind keine sterblichen Wesen. Das Einzige, was man tun kann, ist die sterbliche Hülle, die sie erschaffen haben, um auf einer Welt in Erscheinung treten zu können, zu zerstören und so den Dämon zurück in seine Hölle zu schleudern. Und Archimonde und Kil'Jadaen sind keine Dämonen, sondern sind - *Überraschung!* - von Sargeras korrumpierte Draenei! Das Volk der Draenei hatte 3 Anführer. Archimonde, Kil'Jadaen und Velen. Velen ist der Einzige, der den Versprechungen Sargeras widersteht und er ist es, der Durotan (Thralls Vater) und Orgrim Schicksalshammer (_Die deutschen Namen sind echt das Letzte!_) als junge Kerle kennenlernt und sogar mit ihnen eine Mahlzeit teilt.

3. Rechtschreibflames sind zwar eigentlich keine gute Kinderstube aber mal Hand aufs Herz: Was ich in den Foren und im Spiel selbst manchmal so lese, das ist echt der Hammer! Was die so genannte "heutige Jugend" für einen Bildungsstand aufweist, ist nicht zu glauben. Rechtschreibreform? Ha! Das ist nur der Versuch, all die Schreibfehler der Zugewanderten und der Hirntoten zum Standard zu erklären. Leute, die Pisa-Studie ist kein Spaß und hin und wieder mal ein Buch ohne Bildchen drin in die Hand zu nehmen, kann doch nicht so schwer sein, oder? Aber ich glaube einfach, die meisten sind nur einfach nicht mehr in der Lage, sich auch nur 5 Minuten auf eine Sache zu konzentrieren.

4. Was mir viel mehr Sorgen macht, die Story von World of Warcraft betreffend, sind Dinge wie abgestürzte Raumschiffe, Schamanen aus dem All, eine Rasse, die zufällig dort abstürzt, wo auch ein magisches Portal von ihrer Welt hinführt, Todesritter, die sich von der Legion abwenden und zum Guten zurückkehren (trotzdem aber ihre böse Runenmagie beibehalten), Städte, die den Ort wechseln und, ganz besonders für mich jeden Tag aufs Neue eine Qual, wenn ich mich eingeloggt habe: Diese ganzen, hirnverbrannten LOL- und Leertasten- und Leetspeak-Onanisten, die mit absoluter Zielsicherheit einen der wenigen Realms zum spielen auswählen, der sich nun garnicht für sie eignet: *Einen RP-Realm!* Warum nur sind diese ganzen Spacken bei uns Rollenspielern unterwegs und versauen uns das letzte Quentchen Spaß, das wir der Story noch abringen können? *seufz* Egal, das ist ein anderes Topic...


----------



## Theroas (1. Juni 2008)

World of Warcraft ist das neue Dragonball Z.

Die Endgegner werden nicht ausgehen und sie werden IMMER dicke Epixx droppen.
Dem Großteil der Spieler geht es nicht um eine Geschichte sondern um Erfolg.


Für "Story" empfehle ich HdRO - da ist der Rahmen durch die Buchvorlage sinnvoll abgesteckt und durch die
instanzierten Quests wird die Geschichte schön erzählt und ist für jeden Char einmalig.


----------



## Arkoras (1. Juni 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> du hast aber gelesen, dass er NACH dem Kampf mit Arthas FAST unsterblich wurde und auch in dem Lampf mit Arthas NICHT gestorben is ja?



FAST unsterblich ist Illidan ja nun nicht, frag mal Nihilum oder andere Raidgilden, die erzählen dir was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M. Emran (1. Juni 2008)

im ernst ich hasse deise threads wo jeder depp meint das blizzard seinen job net tut. War bei bc auch so wo dei kiddies rumheulen und meinen vor bc wär alles besser gewesen....man wenns euch net gefällt dann haltet einfach das maul und spielt net mehr wow....sry, aber das musste mal so raus.


----------



## Itarus (1. Juni 2008)

Ihr habt ja recht, aber wie wollt ihr das denn ändern?
Blizz zählt schön Moneten, während ihr euch über die Story aufregt...
Und solange 10 Mio dafür zahlen is denen das herzlich egal!


----------



## Garnalem (1. Juni 2008)

Bücher werden nie mit Filmen oder Spielen übereinstimmen, denn

1. ist das die künstlerische Freiheit
2. werden die Ereignisse kompatibel verändert

Da die meisten Leute die WoW-Story nur teilweise kennen, ist ihnen egal, ob es logisch ist oder nicht. Hauptsache der Bösewicht liegt im Staub.

Was mich an WoW stört, dass man von der Story nur am Rande erfährt. In Herr der Ringe Online wird man von Anfang an über die Epischen Quests, die sich wie ein Roter Faden durch das Spiel ziehen, in die Story mit einbezogen.


----------



## Lichtdrachin (1. Juni 2008)

Mal eine kleine Anmerkung (vor mir Schreibende haben bereits darauf hingewisen in ähnlicher Weise):

Das eigentliche Spiel besteht nur aus "Gehe von A nach B, mache das und das und dieses und jenes" ...
dieses macht man alleine oder in einer Gruppe ...

Das andere nennt sich RAHMENHANDLUNG ... und nicht Bestseller, der verfilmt wird mit Arnold Schwarzenegger in der Rolle des Ragnaros (mal so als Beispiel)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jedes Spiel beruht auf mathematischen Berechnungen, nur wenn man das nüchtern beschreiben würde, z.B. "Gehe zur Figur 1" anstatt "Suche Lord Sowieso auf" ... Folgen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...

Sowie es sich für Blizzard rechnet, werden sie einen Film daraus machen und dann werden die Leute wieder sich beklagen, was denn alles anders ist als im Game ... dabei gibt es stets Probleme alles so umzusetzen, dass nun aber auch alles erfasst wird was jeder da subjektiv hineininterpretiert ...
(siehe diverse Verfilmungen von Büchern ...)

So, allen einen schönen Sonntag, es scheint übrigens die Sonne, es ist sehr warm, es gibt Schwimmbäder, Badestrände, Eiscafés, Biergärten ... (einige werden die Definitionen wohl im Lexikon, ah nein Fehler, das ist ja ein Buch ... also im Internet schon irgendwo die Bedeutung dessen finden *g*)

zum Eiscafé dackelnd in die Runde winke ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackdiablo1337 (1. Juni 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> ich glaub ja eh das warcradt und wow paralel latdwb werden, und auser wc3 nix geiman haben werdern, ich glaub nicgt das blizz die wc strategue schiene sterben lassen wird



/flame on
 entsetzlich zu lesen... lass dir mal rechtschreibung buffen
/flame off


----------



## Shrukan (1. Juni 2008)

Matombo schrieb:


> habs ins blizzard forum gepostet (http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=4272227729&postId=42714835955&sid=3#19) und hier auch nochmal
> 
> Kil'jaeden is tot und ein weitere teil der Warcraft geschichte im arsch.
> Ich mein blizzard lässt einen Bösewicht nach dem anderen sterben ohne zu bedenken ob des:
> ...



Ich verstehe solche Menschen echt nicht. Ich hab mir letztens noch einen Podcast angehört wo es kurzzeitig um dieses Thema ging.
Es ist doch verdammt egal was in Warcraft abging. Zwar kommen die ganzen Helden von dort, aber ein Spiel entwickelt sich weiter und hängt sich nicht an ein anderes Spiel,
ich glaube das wäre sehr falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WoW ist ein Spiel für sich, Blizzard kann die Geschichte weiterschreiben, weil sie sie auch begonnen haben.
So weit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinsai (1. Juni 2008)

Arbeite mal bitte ein bisschen an deiner Rechtschreibung manche teile konnte ich nicht ganz verstehen
Ich habe die Warcraft Triologie nicht gespielt und kann hier leider nicht ganz mitreden aber unlogisch ist es auf jeden Fall, wenn man sich mal HdRO anguckt da gibts glaub ich Raids für 80 Leute.
Man sollte schon die 40er Raids beibehalten oder vielleicht sogar auf 50 erweitern


----------



## Rinkon (1. Juni 2008)

Itarus schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja recht, aber wie wollt ihr das denn ändern?
> Blizz zählt schön Moneten, während ihr euch über die Story aufregt...
> Und solange 10 Mio dafür zahlen is denen das herzlich egal!



/sign 

Hallo,nur weil ein paar  wenige Leute aus Europa,das den kleinsten Teil der WoW Spieler ausmacht,versuchen in dem Spiel Logik zu entdecken und sich mehr Story wünschen wird Blizz das nicht ändern. Da müssten auf einen Schlag 2 Millionen Accounts gekündigt werden,und selbst dann sinds immer noch knapp 7 Millionen Zocker.


----------



## Damatar (1. Juni 2008)

Jayla schrieb:


> Merke:
> Satzzeichen und die Rechtschreibkontrolle sind nicht der natürliche Feind eines Forenposts.
> Auch wenns OT ist: Wenn einer sowas unleserliches hinrotzt, warum sollte ich mich auch nur 2 sek. mit dem Inhalt beschäftigen?


 hättest du mal wieter gelesen wüstest du das ích das mit einer flose hingepinselt hab, und zu faul war das zu editieren, war nämlich am essen zu den zeitpunkt


----------



## Laviana (1. Juni 2008)

Linkin~ schrieb:


> Ich bin ja echt sehr tolerant was Rechtschreibung angeht, aber bei sowas dreht sich bei mir echt der Magen um, sry



/sign  
Is ja echt grausig hier, bevor ihr postet klickt mal auf "Vorschau", dann seht ihr mal das eure Posts fast unleserlich sind!  
Und bitte es heißt AZEROTH und nicht ATHEROTH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Was 'ne Beleidigung...

Greetz Lavi taffy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regok (1. Juni 2008)

wobei es wirklich lógischer gewesen wäre und meiner meinung nach auch besser wenn man kiljaden lieber in so nem event wie bei aq legt, mit 500spielern wirkts halt einfach realistischer


ich bin eh dafür das blizz nochmal son event macht, aq öffnung ftw!


----------



## Bergerdos (1. Juni 2008)

chinsai schrieb:


> Arbeite mal bitte ein bisschen an deiner Rechtschreibung manche teile konnte ich nicht ganz verstehen
> Ich habe die Warcraft Triologie nicht gespielt und kann hier leider nicht ganz mitreden aber unlogisch ist es auf jeden Fall, wenn man sich mal HdRO anguckt da gibts glaub ich Raids für 80 Leute.
> Man sollte schon die 40er Raids beibehalten oder vielleicht sogar auf 50 erweitern



Nee, gar keine gute Idee, bei uns fällt schon jeder zweite Raid aus weil wir die 25 Leute nicht zusammenbekommen.

Ich hab nie WC gespielt und mir ist im Grunde genommen die Geschichte Schnurz-Piep-Egal. Eine Drumrumgebaute Geschichte macht das ganze bisschen Abenteuerlicher und regt die Phantasie an, aber ob der Boss den ich versuche zu legen irgendeine Geschichtliche Rolle spielt und nun Kil'Jaeden oder Fritz-Hugo heißt ist mir sowas von egal. Für mich ist nur wichtig, daß der Boss eine Herausforderung darstellt und daß ich das gute Gefühl hab eine schwere Aufgabe gemeistert zu haben wenn er liegt. Wenn es nach dem TE geht darf es ja in Instanzen keine Bosse mehr geben, sondern nur noch Trash, oder wenn schon Bosse dann welche die keiner kennt. Die bekannten Namen sind ja zu mächtig um mit 25 oder 40 Leuten gelegt zu werden, und eine 500er Instanz funktioniert spieltechnisch nicht.


----------



## Victo (1. Juni 2008)

Also meine Charaktere sind definitiv Helden,wenn ihr nur normale Allianzler/Hordler spielt,dann ist das euer Ding.
Ich finde,dass gerade durch das Töten von größeren Heerführern oÄ. aufgezeigt wird,dass wir eben nicht normale Soldaten,sondern Helden sind.


----------



## Manorus (1. Juni 2008)

du weißt schon dass die "normalen" 25 krieger gar nicht so normal sind? ich meine, die haben massig erfahrung und so bekommen. Wenn des 25 kleine lowies packen würden, könnt ich deine meinung verstehen, aber 25 lv 70er, die richtig gutes equip und so haben müssen?


----------



## Lillyan (1. Juni 2008)

1. Es sind Helden.... und zwar gerade weil sie gegen solche Gegner kämpfen und gewinnen können.
2. Wie sonst ist es technisch machbar. Gut, man könnte noch mit 40 Mann reingehen, aber zu hunderten? Das hier ist kein 2D-Spiel sondern etwas rechenaufwendiger.


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (1. Juni 2008)

man könnte auch sagen:
Warum kann so ein Boss überhaupt so lange überleben? Warum stirbt der nich schon nach den ersten paar Pfeilen und Schlägen?


----------



## the Huntress (1. Juni 2008)

Blizzard hat selbst gesagt das WoW und das Warcraft RTS in verschiedene geschichtliche Richtungen gehen, von daher -> wayne.

Find dich damit ab oder bleib beim RTS!


----------



## ÔôSlaineôÔ (1. Juni 2008)

ZITAT(Tatopeck @ 31.05.2008, 23:31) *
Der ein oder andere hier sollte sich evtl weniger Sorgen um die virtuelle Welt WoW machen und sich stattdessen mal mit der deutschen Rechtschreibung befassen.
Selten habe n ich so viel Müll lesen müssen.




ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> Fixed... Idiot



Fragt sich wer hier der idiot ist, wenn Du schon korrigierst, machs richtig.


----------



## Kronas (1. Juni 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> man könnte auch sagen:
> Warum kann so ein Boss überhaupt so lange überleben? Warum stirbt der nich schon nach den ersten paar Pfeilen und Schlägen?


weil dann jeder t6/sunnwell equibed wäre


----------



## Xarod (1. Juni 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Hab vieles Gelesen, und könnte noch mehr sagen zum Thema.
> Aber da ich dazu neige zu lange Posts zu machen beschränke ich mich auf diese Aussage:
> 
> "
> ...


Also Aegwynn hat nicht gegen Sargeras gewonnen, eher verloren. Und Medivh konnte Sargeras auch nicht besiegen, obwohls eigendlich kein direkten kampf gab, sondern nur im Kopf/gesit von Medivh. Und Malf hat nie gegen sargeras gekämpft, sondern "nur" gegen Archimonde und Sargeras ist nochmal ne ecke stärker.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Juni 2008)

Victor und Sanlara bringen es gut auf den Punkt.

Und mein beispiel mit Aegwynn und Co. : Ich will nur ein Beispiel bringen dass
auch Sterbliche zu GRO?EN Leistungen und großer Macht fähig sind. Und meine
Charaktere sind auch definitv Helden, keine Footman!

MfG, Schadoweye


----------



## Xarod (1. Juni 2008)

Lougen schrieb:


> im vergleich zu arthas ist illidan ne flasche


Also sorry aber das ist meiner Meinung nach das dümmste was ich jemals gehört habe.^^

Illidan ist ein uralter, unsterblicher Nachtelf der sowohl Nachtelfenmagie als auch Hexenmeistersprüche drauf hat. Dazu kommen die Augen von Sargeras, diese Waffen, ka woher er die nochmal hat und das Auge von Gul'dan. 
Arthas hat Frostmourn und ... nichts mehr^^ oh stimmt ja er war mal ein Paladin - mehr fällt mir atm nicht ein. 

Also ist Illidan, Arthas eigendlich überlgen. Es sei denn Arthas kann noch etwas super seltenes und unglaublich mächtiges was ich gard vergessen hab.

Mfg Xarod


----------



## Lougen (1. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> scheiße, hab im offiziellen forum gelesen das du zu warhammer wechselts. ich will dich da nicht ^^
> leute wie du heulen wegen der geschichte rum, nur um sich wichtig zu tun . sicherlich dichtet blizzard die geschichte etwas zurecht, anders könntest du wow aber garnicht spielen.. du sagst das bei WAR durch die lizenz wenigstens nichts am lore verändert werden kann, dabei wette ich hast du nicht mal eine blasse vorstellung wie die geschichte von Warhammer aussieht.
> so bin schon wieder viel zu lange in diesem teil des forums^^



ochne... wollte auch in war wechseln... und jetzt geht der kiddi auch dorthin... 

von warhammer fantasy (so heißt des im tabeltop) kenn ich die geschichte net (leider, aber ich kenn die geschichte von warhammer 40.k) aber ich glaube in warhammer online gehts mehr um pvp...


----------



## Chrissian (1. Juni 2008)

Nene,Arthas ist aufjedenFall um weiten stärker als Illidan.

Illidan hat zwar auch sehr große Macht,aber ohne seine Verbündeten hätte er auch nicht viel in Outland erreicht.

Erst als er die NAga aus dem Meer rief samt LAdy Vashj und Kaelthas sich zu ihm gesellte hat er KOntrolle über die Scherbenwelt übernommen.

Das sieht man doch schon allein Am Kampf an Eiskrone.

Arthas hätte Illidan töten können aber er hat ihn "Nur" verwundet.

Arthas befiehlt die GANZE Geissel,sämtliche Untote und was noch zur Geissel gehört.

Und das sind sehr sehr sehr viele. Illidan befiehlt nur seine Illidari Leute aber selbst die gehorchen ihm nicht immer. Er ist einfach kein Anfühere Typ.

Arthas ist eindeutig einer der mächtigsten Persönlichkeiten.


----------



## Muahdib (1. Juni 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> Nene,Arthas ist aufjedenFall um weiten stärker als Illidan.
> 
> Illidan hat zwar auch sehr große Macht,aber ohne seine Verbündeten hätte er auch nicht viel in Outland erreicht.
> 
> ...



Und wer bedenkt das er die Kraft durch ein Schwert bekommen hat und nicht selber so ein Oberbösewicht war ? ^^ ......

Also woher kommt diese Kraft die einen normalen Menschen in solch einen Kerl verwandelt ..


----------



## Kronas (1. Juni 2008)

Muahdib schrieb:


> Und wer bedenkt das er die Kraft durch ein Schwert bekommen hat und nicht selber so ein Oberbösewicht war ? ^^ ......
> 
> Also woher kommt diese Kraft die einen normalen Menschen in solch einen Kerl verwandelt ..


laut wc3 aus frostmourne+
vorher netter friedlicher pala
danach mit frostmourne muradin (seinen zwergenkumpel) getötet
und sich halt mit den untoten verbündet


----------



## Boddakiller (1. Juni 2008)

Matombo schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird kil'jaeden der schon hunderte planeten verwüstet hat von nur 25 kriegern und 2 helden besigt und kommt nicht aus die idee vieleicht sein milliardenstarkes dämonenheer zu rufen



er wird nicht besieht, er wird nur daran gehindert in diese welt zu kommen, und da er in dem Kampf auch noch nicht ganz da ist, kann sein Dämonenheer nicht hinterher.


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. Juni 2008)

"ZITAT(Jayla @ 31.05.2008, 15:18) 
Merke: Satzzeichen und die Rechtschreibkontrolle sind nicht der natürliche Feind eines Forenposts.
Auch wenns OT ist: Wenn einer sowas unleserliches hinrotzt, warum sollte ich mich auch nur 2 sek. mit dem Inhalt beschäftigen?"



Damatar schrieb:


> hättest du mal wieter gelesen wüstest du, das ích das mit einer flos_e hingepinselt hab, und zu faul war das zu editieren, war nämlich am essen zu den zeitpunkt



Und zu dem Zeitpunkt als Du dich über Jayla´s Kommentar aufgeregen mußtest warst du wahrscheinlich schon wieder am essen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War Deine Haupthand mit "was anderem" beschäftigt, daß Du auf die schlechttippende ausweichen mußtest?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder wie erklärst Du sonst die vielen neuen Fehler... (Groß- Kleinschreibung / Satzzeichen mal nicht zu genau mitgerechnet)

Anstatt sich in der Schule Gedanken darüber zu machen, was sie heute Abend wieder in WoW dolles treiben sollten sich einige echt mal um ihre Rechtschreibung......... aaaach lassen wir das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domiel (2. Juni 2008)

matombo, bitte schalte deinen pc ab und lerne..
sonst gibt es wieder einen neuen hartz IV - pflegefall in diesem land.


----------



## Asoriel (2. Juni 2008)

Sry, aber ich finde du solltest erst nachdenken bevor du postet.

Nach deiner Weiße könnte man nur einmal jeden Gegner töten. Klasse. Nach einer Woche wäre die Welt leer. Spätestens...

@ Domiel: /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hufranz2007 (2. Juni 2008)

Matombo schrieb:


> habs ins blizzard forum gepostet (http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=4272227729&postId=42714835955&sid=3#19) und hier auch nochmal
> 
> Kil'jaeden is tot und ein weitere teil der Warcraft geschichte im arsch.
> Ich mein blizzard lässt einen Bösewicht nach dem anderen sterben ohne zu bedenken ob des:
> ...




wahrscheinlich bin ich zu alt...und mir ist ie geschichte...rundum schnurz, deshalb kurz und bündig 

WAYNE


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juni 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Sry, aber ich finde du solltest erst nachdenken bevor du postet.
> 
> Nach deiner Weiße könnte man nur einmal jeden Gegner töten. Klasse. Nach einer Woche wäre die Welt leer. Spätestens...
> 
> ...



tja es gibt halt leute die zuerst schreiben dann nachdenken dann aber zu faul sind dies zu korrigieren.


----------



## hufranz2007 (2. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> tja es gibt halt leute die zuerst schreiben dann nachdenken dann aber zu faul sind dies zu korrigieren.




oderjungchen ist erst 16, deshalb das prob


----------



## Renzah (2. Juni 2008)

Linkin~ schrieb:


> Ich bin ja echt sehr tolerant was Rechtschreibung angeht, aber bei sowas dreht sich bei mir echt der Magen um, sry




da muss ich dir zustimmen! nicht mehr normal hier...


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. Juni 2008)

hufranz2007 schrieb:


> oderjungchen ist erst 16, deshalb das prob


Willst Du damit sagen, daß man heutzutage mit 16 die Sache mit der Rechtschreibung in der Schule immer noch nicht ganz durchgekaut hat? 
Und dann fragen sich viele, warum sie keinen Ausbildungsplatz finden... mit so´ner Rechtschreibung ist das auch kein Wunder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragim (2. Juni 2008)

Xiena schrieb:


> Hiermit Nominiere ich diesen thread für: thread mit den meisten Rechtschreibfehlern!



meine stimme haste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (2. Juni 2008)

Die Bosse ziehn sich dann zurück und lecken sich die Wunden is doch logo.. Oder warum hat jede Instant ne resetttime? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und looten kann man sie um die Helden zufriedenzustellen. Wo bliebe der Reiz sonst?
Die Story geht nicht kaputt - sie geht weiter.

btw. die Rechtschreibung scheint schon ein ziemlich tückisches Etwas zu sein ^^


----------



## BigKahoona (2. Juni 2008)

Also was ihr alle so toll an der korrekten Rechtschreibung findet? 
Ist doch völlig unnötig - und der Duden passt sich dem Fehler auch schön brav an, wenn man ihn nur beharrlich genug und vor allem immer wieder macht!.

Um die Lesbarkeit dieses und folgender Beitäge zu erhöhen, sollte man jedoch einige grundlegende Regeln beachten. Der unten angeführte Absatzt könnte dabei behilflich sein.


*"Was das Hirn alles kann!  Einfach drauflos lesen, auch wenns komisch ausschaut!

Afugrnud enier Sduite an enier Elingshcen Unvirestiät ist es eagl, in wlehcer Rienhnelfoge die Bcuhtsbaen in eniem Wrot sethen, das enizg wcihitge dbaei ist, dsas der estre und lzete Bcuhtsbae am rcihgiten Paltz snid. Der Rset knan ttolaer Bölsdinn sien, und du knasnt es torztedm onhe Porbelme lseen. Das ghet dseahlb, wiel wir nchit Bcuhtsbae für Bcuhtsbae enizlen lseen, snodren Wröetr als Gnaezs."*

Fazit: Bitte, bitte achtet wenigstens auf die Randbuchstaben!

(was die Studie jedoch nicht berücksichtigt ist, daß phantasivoll eingefügte, aber im orginal Wort nicht enthalltene, Buchstaben immer noch ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Handicap darstellen)


----------



## DD0815 (2. Juni 2008)

Hiho, Freunde des gepflegten Rollenspiels (oO werde ich da etwa sarkastisch?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ),

ich habe mir jetzt (fast jeden) Beitrag zu dem Thread durchgelesen (NEIN ich bin nicht m.asochistisch^^) und will mal versuchen die "Fraktion" der RP/WC3 Story-Verteidiger etwas zu.....hmmm......unterstützen?!


Wenn ich deren Argumentation im Kern richtig verstanden habe, stößt es schlecht auf, dass irgendwelche (angeblich) dahergelaufenen Allianzler oder Hordler irgendwann JEDEN aber auch wirklich JEDEN Obermotz legen (kk nicht allein, aber was sind schon 10/25/40 gegen 1 absoluten fiesen Obermotz??) Also storymäßig passt das ja gar nicht: Zitat von einem Vorposter (nicht wörtlich aber imo sinngemäß): Das absolut Mächtige ist nicht zu besiegen....

Mal davon abgesehen: IRGENDWANN ist IRGENDJEMAND immer schneller (s. Schumi, Billy the Kid usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )....aber dazu später mehr..... hmmm ich wollte die RP/Storyfreunde ja unterstützen , jetzt entwickelt sich der Post ja gerade andersrum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...mal sehen ob ich die Kurve kriege..... 


Ah ja, jetzt hab ich den Faden wieder, also hier nun mein kleiner (unvollständiger) Beitrag WOW neues Leben einzuhauchen:
Ich werde mich kurz fassen um jedem Raum für eigene Auslegungen zu geben.

Mitwirkende:

1 lvl 1 Char
mindestens 39 Statisten
1 Boss (z.B.) Onyxia

An einem tristen Tag erwacht er zum Leben: Die neue Hoffnung der Allianz [ins. Name kommt später^^] ein kleiner [ins. Rasse, Klasse].
Nach jahrelangem stupiden farmen und lernen und ständigem Besuch von Bob, ist es endlich soweit: Seine Berufung naht: Er hat die Onyxiazugangsquest als jahrgangsbester abgeschlossen.  39 einfältige Mitstreiter ebnen den Weg zu Ruhm und Ehre.

Boing, Klatsch, Brutzel, Phase 1, 2, 3: SIEG!!

Ein Hoch auf Siechfried den Drachentöter.

nach dem Sieg über ONY, ist Siechfreid für eine Woche der Held des Servers. Er muss 1 Woche lang 24/7  auf dem Marktplatz von SW den Huldigungen des Pöbels frönen.
Danach wird alles resettet und jemand anders bricht auf zu neuen Taten.

Um das ganze dann zu toppen, entledigt sich Siechfreid nach weiterem gefahrvollen Aufstiegs (BC) seiner 39 Mitstreiter und verhaut die gute alte Dame ONY dann alleine (kk vieleicht mit 1 oder 2 Bodyguards, muss man halt bissl improvisieren^^).

So, und damit haben alle die an einen Untergang von wow aus storytechnischen Gründen glauben, keine Argumente mehr.

WOW ist nur der Rahmen, jeder kann selbst dazu beitragen dass die Story passt. Der Rest SPIELT einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und die Argumentation, der Obernotz ist aber soooo mächtig, den können doch 10/25 nie erledigen!!...Warum nicht?? Es gibt immer einen der schneller ist, s. o.....und ja, warum soll es kein (ursprünglich)"normaler" Mensch, Ork oder sonstwer sein?? In einem MMORPG bist DU (bin ICH) der Held...denkt mal darüber nach.....

in diesem Sinne!

LG
DD0815

Edith sagt es gibt sogar eine historische Quelle für derlei Taten:
(Ähnlichkeiten mit bestehenden historischen, klerikalen Quellen sind rein zufällig....)

"Woe 2 u ohh Azeroth and Outland, 4 the devil (Horde??) sends the beast with rath, because he knows the time is short. Lat him who hath understanding reckon the number of the beast, for it is a human number. It´s number is DD0815 [Name austauschbar]!!

I lived alone, my mind was blank, i need the time to understand......

Braucht es eines weiteren Beweises der Heldenfähigkeit ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (2. Juni 2008)

BigKahoona. Das funktioniert nur dann wenn der erste und letzte Buchstabe richtig sind. Aber nicht dann wenn man das wort komplett auf den Kopf stellt. Zudem dürfte man wohl erwarten, dass es möglich ist den Text nochmals durchzulesen und dann erst zu posten. Teilweise echt schlimm die Rechtschreibung. Who Cares? Me. Und dazu stehe ich.


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juni 2008)

tja deutsche sprache schwere sprache!
ja gut schreibe hi9er auch immer klein aber nur weils schneller geht!
die arbeit ruft doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (2. Juni 2008)

Kil´Jeaden ist nicht tot!!!
Er hat es nur nicht geschafft durch das Portal nach Azeroth zu gelangen. Schau dir dieses Video an da siehst was passiert wenn man Kil´Jeaden killt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPTzU2GYr78


----------



## Monasaxx (2. Juni 2008)

Xiena schrieb:


> Hiermit Nominiere ich diesen thread für: thread mit den meisten Rechtschreibfehlern!



meinen Segen hast du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rundweich (2. Juni 2008)

kennst du wayne?


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (4. Juni 2008)

alxo isch fönd din treed maaa foll gail! Sö fül scheessse en nor sö wänisch saitän is dösch möl wäs fainäs.

Und nur als Beweis das der Post so beabsichtigt war und auch nochmal für die die das da oben nicht lesen konnten:
Also ich finde den Thread mal voll Geil! So viel Scheisse, auf nur so wenig Seiten, ist doch mal was feines.

Und an alle die hier Rechtschreibflames machen: Es ist völlig ok wenn man mal in einem ONLINEFORUM Rechtschreibfehler macht. Aber auch nur wenn es sich in Grenzen hält.


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (4. Juni 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> weil dann jeder t6/sunnwell equibed wäre



was is equibed?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (4. Juni 2008)

Hab mir zwar nich alles durchgelesen aber was denkt ihr denn wie lange die noch die alte Warcraft Geschichte zerpflücken irgendwann werden sie gezwungen neue Sachen zu erfinden(wie bösse usw.)


----------



## Lillyan (4. Juni 2008)

Uiii, ich weiß was lustiges. Wir machen es so, daß jeder Boss nur einmal sterben kann.... und dafür kann jeder Spieler auch nur einmal sterben. Warum sollte für die Bosse was anderes gelten aus für die Spieler? Die haben auch ihre Leute, die sie wiederbeleben könnten etc. ...


----------



## TiReD.BuT.SexY (4. Juni 2008)

blizzard kann unendlich neue bosse schaffen ...

beispiel: die tocher von vashj hat mal zusammen mit keals nichte ne tankstelle überfallen ! Nun müssen die helden den epischen tankstellen-loot retten, um ihm den tankstellenbesitzer (zufällig der onkel von illidan) zurückzugeben ...


----------



## Arkoras (4. Juni 2008)

TiReD.BuT.SexY schrieb:


> blizzard kann unendlich neue bosse schaffen ...
> 
> beispiel: die tocher von vashj hat mal zusammen mit keals nichte ne tankstelle überfallen ! Nun müssen die helden den epischen tankstellen-loot retten, um ihm den tankstellenbesitzer (zufällig der onkel von illidan) zurückzugeben ...



wenn sie das machen spielt keiner ihre spiele mehr...


----------



## Exo1337 (4. Juni 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> wenn sie das machen spielt keiner ihre spiele mehr...



ich fänds geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrda (4. Juni 2008)

Ich les' überall nur _"Blizzard könnte neue Bosse erfinden."..._

Ehm, hallo? Wer von Euch kannte Ragnaros vor WoW? Onyxia? Nefarian? Ossirian? Hakkar the Soulflayer (nicht den Dämon)? Das alles waren Raindinstanzendbosse (tolles Wort) vor Burning Cursade und es hat niemanden gejuckt, dass man mal keine vorher bekannte Persönlichkeit des Warcraft-Universums vermöbelt. Blizzard hat in der Vergangenheit schon genügend Bosse erfunden und wird es auch in Zukunft weiterhin tun. Warum auch nicht?


_"Wie können 25 dahergelaufene Spieler einen so großen bösen Dämon wie Archimonde/Kil'jeaden töten?" ..._

Ich denke, wir können uns darauf einigen, dass die beiden Lieutnants der Brennenden Legion ungefähr gleichstark sind. Des Weiteren wurde hier schon mehrmals dargelegt, dass keiner der beiden von Spielern getötet wurde. Somi könnte man die "Kills" doch wohl mit dem einmaligen Ableben eines Helden in Warcraft III vergleichen, oder? Beispiel Archimonde, dieser konnte in der finalen Mission des Originalspiels auch von normalen Einheiten getötet werden, nicht lange, okay - aber er war sterblich. Das Ganze kann man jetzt generalisieren: In Warcraft III hat es auch niemanden interessiert, dass ein großer Held (Thrall, Arthas, Tyrande, Rexxar, Cairne, Jaina usw.) 1-2 Minuten nach seinem schmerzvollen Ende wieder quietschvergnügt am Altar stand und sich des Lebens erfreute. Ebenso war es kein Problem, wenn 10 (nur ZEHN!) stinknormale Grunzer einen Level 10 (Höchstlevel!) Helden (s.o.) zerlegt haben, nicht wahr?
In WoW läuft es ganz genauso: Kael'thas / Vashj / Illidan und wie sie alle heißen werden von 25 Spielern, von denene jeder Einzelne schon diverse Heldentaten vollbracht hat (Dörfer gerettet, Verschwörungen aufgedeckt, Drachen erschlagen usw.), getötet, hinterlassen ein paar hübsch glänzende Items und stehen eine Woche später wieder putzmunter auf ihrem Platz.


Blizzard macht sein Universum mit WoW nicht kaputt, sie führen es nur konsequent auf dem Weg weiter, den sie in Warcraft III eingeschlagen haben.


----------



## Kiluan (4. Juni 2008)

Endlich mal einer der es kapiert


----------



## scidi (4. Juni 2008)

Kiluan schrieb:


> Endlich mal einer der es kapiert





und auserdem es gibt ja noch den smaragdt grüner traum. Die die den erschaffen haben sind um einiges mächtiger


----------



## alexaner666 (4. Juni 2008)

> Ich denke, wir können uns darauf einigen, dass die beiden Lieutnants der Brennenden Legion ungefähr gleichstark sind. Des Weiteren wurde hier schon mehrmals dargelegt, dass keiner der beiden von Spielern getötet wurde. Somi könnte man die "Kills" doch wohl mit dem einmaligen Ableben eines Helden in Warcraft III vergleichen, oder? Beispiel Archimonde, dieser konnte in der finalen Mission des Originalspiels auch von normalen Einheiten getötet werden, nciht lange, okay - aber er war sterblich. Das Ganze kann man jetzt geeralisieren: In Warcraft III hat es auch niemanden interessiert, dass ein großer Held (Thrall, Arthas, Tyrande, Rexxar, Cairne, Jaina usw.) 1-2 Minuten nach seinem schmerzvollen Ende wieder quietschvergnügt am Altar stand und sich des Lebens erfreute. Ebenso war es kein Problem, wenn 10 (nur ZEHN!) stinknormale Grunzer einen Level 10 (Höchstlevel!) Helden (s.o.) zerlegt haben, nicht wahr?
> In WoW läuft es ganz genauso: Kael'thas / Vashj / Illidan und wie sie alle heißen werden von 25 Spielern, von denene jeder Einzelne schon diverse Heldentaten vollbracht hat (Dörfer gerettet, Verschwörungen aufgedeckt, Drachen erschlagen usw.), getötet, hinterlassen ein paar hübsch glänzende Items und stehen eine Woche später wieder putzmunter auf ihrem Platz.


ja also wenn du es so sagst, kann ich viel besser damit leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber kil`jaeden ist viel mächtiger als archimonde.
Ich meine der hat Illidan rumgeschubst wie nen Stiefelputzer.
Illidan hat sich verkrochen usw....

Naja aber wenn du das so darlegst, dass sie wie bei Wc3 nur "mal kurz" tot sind, fühlt man sich gleich viel wohler in wow.


----------



## Syrda (4. Juni 2008)

alexaner666 schrieb:


> aber kil`jaeden ist viel mächtiger als archimonde.


Kann man sich drüber streiten, aber Kil'Jaeden ist ja auch nicht tot. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (4. Juni 2008)

alexaner666 schrieb:


> aber kil`jaeden ist viel mächtiger als archimonde.



Nein... Velen, Archimonde und Kil'Jaeden waren damals Weise Eredar, die alle ihre Stärken hatten.

Du musst bedenken, dass du Archimonde in WoW nur in der Vergangenheit begegnest... Kil'Jaeden triffst du so, wie er sich mit der Zeit entwickelt hat.


----------



## Noxiel (4. Juni 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> Nein... Velen, Archimonde und Kil'Jaeden waren damals Weise Eredar, die alle ihre Stärken hatten.
> 
> Du musst bedenken, dass du Archimonde in WoW nur in der Vergangenheit begegnest... Kil'Jaeden triffst du so, wie er sich mit der Zeit entwickelt hat.



Also knapp zehn bis zwanzig Jahre, nicht allzuviel für einen Eredar. Das Ende von WC3 und der Beginn von WoW sind thematisch zehn Jahre voneinander getrennt. 

Und wenn ich recht informiert bin, war Kil'Jaeden trotz allem der Stärkere. Archimonde war der Eitlere von den Dreien und am meisten von sich selbst überzeugt. Kil'Jaeden der Unbeherrschtere und wohl auch der Stärkere, ich prüfe das die nächsten Tage. In irgendeinem Roman war das vermerkt.


----------



## tinana (4. Juni 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Ich wollt schon ein neues Thema eröffnen, aber das ist sicher genau das richtige:
> Ich hätt da mal ne Frage an alle Experten die sich mit der Warcraft Geschichte auskennen. Blizzard hat ja bisher immer irgend ne mehr oder weniger gute Erklärung gehabt, warum man mega starke Bosse mit 40/25/ja sogar 10!!! Mann killen kann. Ragnaros hat geschlafen und Executus hat ihn zu früh geweckt, sonst wäre der Elementarlord viel zu stark. C'thun soll auch irgendwie noch geschwächt vom Kampf gegen die Titanen sein, Donneraan ist auch geschwächt, weil ihn Ragnaros eingesperrt hat, Archimonde wird von den Irrwischen gekillt, Kil'jaeden ist nur ein Abbild seiner selbst, alles ok. Aber wie will Blizzard erklären, dass 25, ja sogar 10 Möchtegern-helden Malygos töten können? Immerhin ist er der Herr der Magie und der blauen Drachen und sicher ungeheuer stark. Ausserdem würde nicht irgendwas passieren, wenn ein Drachenaspekt getötet wird?
> Hoffe man kann mir die Fragen beantworten.



ist dir die metapher: "sich über ungelegte eier streiten" ein begriff?
na egal, dann erkläre ich dir das ganze mal: also du musst mit 25 castern rein. ist schließlich ein blauer drache. er wird von einem magier getankt und die heiler (alle 17) müssen mit schaden machen. in der zweiten phase müssen sich alle unter ihn stellen, sich bei den händen fassen und ein lied singen. 
wenn er tot ist, werden alle manaklassen vom server gelöscht, weil die magie ja laut story nicht mehr funst.

noch fragen? schreib mich weiter an. so lange du fragen stellst, auf die im nächsten halben jahr keiner eine antwort haben kann, erzähle ich dir gern weiterhin irgendwelchen schnee. willst du noch die schneeprognose für nächstes weihnachten wissen?


----------



## Kimosabe (5. Juni 2008)

Matombo schrieb:


> habs ins blizzard forum gepostet (http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=4272227729&postId=42714835955&sid=3#19) und hier auch nochmal
> 
> Kil'jaeden is tot und ein weitere teil der Warcraft geschichte im arsch.
> Ich mein blizzard lässt einen Bösewicht nach dem anderen sterben ohne zu bedenken ob des:
> ...




die rechtschreibung ist nichmal das größte problem, sondern eher die grammatik....
aber im prinzip hast du recht, ich finds auch scheisse was blizzard da anstellt ...


----------



## Geibscher (5. Juni 2008)

wie? was? in wow gibts ne story? wo? muss ich übersehen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kimosabe (5. Juni 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> wie? was? in wow gibts ne story? wo? muss ich übersehen haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da hat wohl jemand beim questen geschlafen.


----------



## Geibscher (5. Juni 2008)

Kimosabe schrieb:


> da hat wohl jemand beim questen geschlafen.



nach dem zweiten char, nochmal alles durchlesen geht an die substanz. (also ob ich beim ersten auch nur annähernd was gelesen hätte...)


----------



## Kimosabe (5. Juni 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> nach dem zweiten char, nochmal alles durchlesen geht an die substanz. (also ob ich beim ersten auch nur annähernd was gelesen hätte...)




dann weißt du auch wieso du keinen plan von der geschichte hast, aber in einem punkt muss man die logs nicht durchlesen, denn wenn man wc1-3(+tft) gespielt hat, weiß man ja schon alles :>


----------



## Denewardtor (5. Juni 2008)

TiReD.BuT.SexY schrieb:


> blizzard kann unendlich neue bosse schaffen ...
> 
> beispiel: die tocher von vashj hat mal zusammen mit keals nichte ne tankstelle überfallen ! Nun müssen die helden den epischen tankstellen-loot retten, um ihm den tankstellenbesitzer (zufällig der onkel von illidan) zurückzugeben ...


LOL


----------



## Geibscher (5. Juni 2008)

Kimosabe schrieb:


> dann weißt du auch wieso du keinen plan von der geschichte hast, aber in einem punkt muss man die logs nicht durchlesen, denn wenn man wc1-3(+tft) gespielt hat, weiß man ja schon alles :>



bei dem sinnlosen und unsympatischen gesülze, dass du da abgibst, kommts mir fast so vor als ob du glaubst ich mein das ernst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
keine schule morgen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (5. Juni 2008)

Kann mir mal einer erkläre warum Jeder sich in Wow auch gleich als EINEN Soldaten sieht !?

Bissl Grössenwahnsinnig !?

Man muss sich n Bissl Fantasie bewahren und sich einfach VORSTELLEN das man nicht mit 25 Mann bei Archi ist, sondern mit mehreren Hundert ! 
Den Rest macht Blizzard dann eh wieder Korrekt (Wir Halten Archi Auf, Die Irrwische Killen Archi, Jubeldihö)

Im endeffekt sieht mans doch bei WC 3 ... Wie war denn Das, als Silbermond Überrannt wurde von Arthas? Mit einem Riesigen Untoten Heer?
Ich hab nur etwa... 30 bis 40 Männchen auf Meinem Bildschirm Flitzen sehn... bei 1000 wär mein Rechner in die Knie gegangen... und wäre vom Einheitenlimit auch nich hingegangen...
Und in Hyjal... Haben auch immer nur ein "Paar" Männchen an der Gegnerarmee rumgehauen...

Den Rest musste ich mir mit meiner Fantasie vorstellen, oder dann in Renderszenen "Angucken"...


Dasselbe isses in WoW ... Man brauch FANTASIE ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja... und wenn man bedenkt -> Grom Hellscream haut alleine Mannoroth ... und der is au nich viel andres Als Maghteridon... tjoa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alles möglich


Aber wie gesagt... Kommt mal von dem Denken runter, wenn ihr zu 25 Nen Boss Legt, das ihr das "alleine" macht... in der Geschichte steht dann auch säter wieder was von "Armeen"


----------



## Kimosabe (5. Juni 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> bei dem sinnlosen und unsympatischen gesülze, dass du da abgibst, kommts mir fast so vor als ob du glaubst ich mein das ernst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wieso gehen alle immer direkt auf die schule (bzw privates) über?
aber ich lass dich mal im glauben das du stärker bist: nein meine schulzeit ist bereits erfolgreich absolviert.


----------



## Zerokar (5. Juni 2008)

Ein Problem ist, dass die ursprünglichen Entwickler bzw Geschichtenschreiben von WC/WoW nicht mehr dabei sind und die neuen viel umschreiben oder sich garnicht richtig damit auskennen. Manches kann man einfach nicht so umsetzen wie es in der Geschichte von Warcraft eigentlich ist.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Juni 2008)

@ Noxiel: stimmt!

Kil´Jeden hat immer selbstständig, frei von Sargeras gearbeitet.
Archimonde war immer unter den Fittichen von Sargeras und der
erste Offizier. Kil´Jeden war immer auf der Jags nach:

a) Neuen Völkern die man versklaven und in Dämonen verwandeln kann
b) Velen und den Draenei
c) Machtquellen und Machtreichen Welten die man Plündern kann

Er hat die Legion versorgt, und Informationen etc. Besorgt. 
Sargeras ließ ihm freie Hand, da er sich auf ihn verlassen konnte.
Wie gesagt war Archimonde aufgeblasen und neigte zu irren Taten.

Und zum Thema: Blizzard kann seine eigene Story garnicht kaputtmachen...

es gibt höchstens ungereimtheiten, aber es gibt nur eine Gravierende:

Der Drachenfriedhof. Auf einmal sind die Drachen sterblich U-Suk-Suk...

MfG, Schadoweye


----------



## Melian (6. Juni 2008)

'Kiljaeden wird nicht getötet.. Er wird nur wieder rückwärts ins Portal geschmissen. Grob gesagt.. Lies dir mal bisserl mehr die Story durch..


----------



## Kazee (6. Juni 2008)

Kil Jeaden hat das Schinnbein gefehlt... das muss es gewesen sein.
Was willste denn eig. dann für Raids starten? 
 Stell dir mal 400 Dämonentypen auf deinem Bildschirm in nem schön kleinem Raum die auch noch fette Cast rauskloppen die richtig geil ausehen... das bringt wohl fast jeden Rechner so langsam zu lagen.


----------



## Shinovah (7. Juni 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Und zum Thema: Blizzard kann seine eigene Story garnicht kaputtmachen...
> 
> es gibt höchstens ungereimtheiten, aber es gibt nur eine Gravierende:
> 
> ...




öhm, ja erstmal sei so am rande erwähnt das Drachen wohl sterben können, das konnten sie eigentlich schon immer *g* und der Drachenfriedhof wird sich wahrscheinlich auf den Kampf der Aspekte gegen den schwarzen Drachenschwarm beziehen oder zum mindestens auf das verleiben des Blauen Drachenschwarm...
zum anderen gebe ich den Einwand das selbst die Aspekte getötet werden können....

zum Thema

Blizz weis schon ziehmlich genau was sie alles machen können und was vor allem noch alles möglich ist, ich denke da nur an die Schlacht Alli und Horde zusammen gegen die Legion, das wurde auch bisher nicht umgesetzt, nicht mal im Ansatz und das wird bestimmt kommen, ich stelle mir das wie in Schlachtfeld vor, nur das diesmal die beiden Seiten zusammen kämpfen, auf der einen 40 Allianzer + 40 Hordis und auf der anderen die bernnende Legion oder die Geißel mit dem Ziel möglichst viele strategisch Punkte einzunehmen oder gegen bestimmte Bosse zu verteidigen, wo man halt 80 Mann haben sollte *g*


zum anderen sollte man auch nie vergessen, das selbt die WoW Geschichte noch vieles offen lässt. Die Titanen zum Beispiel, sind eigentlich Wächter, wo es Wächter gibt ist auch was zu bewachen, also wird es ergo noch eine größere Macht geben als die Titanen. Dann die Aspekte, sie wurden auch nur 'erschaffen' was wiederrum bedeutet das es noch was mächtigeres gibt als die Aspekte... so kann man den Faden immer weiter Spinnen.

Der Samaragd grüne Traum zum Beispiel, eigenet sich hervorragend für Instanzen, da man ja bekanntlich sich  nicht zu lange in ihm aufhalten soll... 

Also  mal keine Panik, WoW wird es noch bissel länger geben, Stoff ist genug dafür da *g*


----------



## Sreal (7. Juni 2008)

kann Shinovah nur zustimmen.
@topic:
Arthas wird genauso wenig wie KJ sterben da blizzard wohl mal was in diese richtung gesagt hatte als die ersten infos zum addon kamen. Wäre meiner meinung nach auch etwas übertrieben arthas töten zu können. Bisher hat blizz das eigendlich gut gehandhabt. Wenn man mal den leidensweg von kael´thas betrachtet finde ich das ziemlich gut in szene gesetzt. Auch das "drama" mit illidan der ja im tiefsten innern bis zum ende noch irgendwo "gut" war etc etc.. Wenn man diese aspekte mal etwas betrachtet sieht man, dass blizzard sich da sehr viel mühe macht. man sollte lernen zwischen den zeilen zu lesen um das große ganze zu verstehen.

Ich vertraue blizz da eig voll und ganz, dass sie die story nicht zerstören werden. Bisher hat man auch nichts anderes gemacht als sie weiterzuentwickeln. WoW ist ein spiel, ein spiel was eine fortlaufende story sowie genügend stoff für den spielspaß braucht, genau das liefer blizzard dauernd mit content patches etc etc nach. Sie führen die story ledeglich fort.. wie wäre denn wow wenn man dauernd neue bosse erfindet nur damit die story nicht angerührt wird?. Arthas ist ja auch nicht vor dem Frozen Throne stehen geblieben damit die story nicht zu dramatisch wird. Personen Sterben nun mal und daran kann man halt nix ändern.. sind hier nicht in world of lovecraft!


----------



## nalcarya (11. Juni 2008)

Matombo schrieb:


> man spielt nur nen einfachen krieger helden sin leute wie thrall
> und die geschichte mit dem brunen der ewigkeit und den hochgeborenen und so kenn ich


Das mag deine ganz persönliche Meinung sein.

Ich (und ich denke Blizzard sieht das ähnlich) seh das so das man wirklich mächtige, außergewöhnliche Persönlichkeiten spielt. Wenn man so einen Raid gezielt in die Warcraft Geschichte übertragen würde, dann wäre jeder einzelne Charakter eine prominente Persönlichkeit wie Thrall, Jaina o.ä.

In einem MMORPG lässt sich sowas aber schwerlich umsetzen, da es nun mal darum geht das hunderte bis tausende von Spielern gemeinsam spielen.


----------



## Gallero (11. Juni 2008)

Ich bin ja kein Rechtschreibflamer aber das ist zu viel XD


----------



## Matombo (24. November 2008)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...55&sid=3#19

Es ist ein Fehler bei der Anfrage aufgetreten

[Der gesuchte Beitrag wurde nicht gefunden] 


nett zu wissen das blizzard kretik einfach löscht -.-


----------



## Asmardin (24. November 2008)

Hab mir etz nicht alles durchgelasen, aber meine Theorie ist ja, dass man von der Story her nen Obermufftie einmal legt und sich dann feiern darf. Die Tatsache dass man danach öfter in ne Ini rennt, um zu farmen muss man storytechnisch ausblenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ausserdem fänd ich auch blöd nur kleine Handlanger legen zu dürfen


----------



## Dalmus (24. November 2008)

Matombo schrieb:


> nett zu wissen das blizzard kretik einfach löscht -.-


Nun, ich habe mir zwar sagen lassen, daß Blizzard garantiert, daß Charaktere (bei inaktivem Account) ein halbes Jahr lang nicht gelöscht werden, allerdings hab ich noch nie gehört, daß sie dies für Threads ebenfalls garantieren.

Und bei dem Alter des Threads dürfte dieser wohl eh nicht mehr auf Seite 1 gewesen sein... ebenso wie dieser hier, den Du nun nach einem halben Jahr Ruhe wiederbelebt hast...


----------



## Asmardin (24. November 2008)

Mann, mann, manchmal brauchts bei mir a wengerl länger:

Wollt ihr EUER Universum schrotten Blizzard?

Na auf die Frage fällt mir spontan ein: die habens erfunden und dürfen es somit nach ihrem Gutdünken weiterstricken. Falls diese Tatsache dem Einzelnen nicht passt, hat er nur eine Wahl: Account löschen und das Spiel keines Blickes mehr würdigen!
Ich denk mal nicht das Blizz jeden Einzelnen fragt, obs ihm passt, wie die Story weitergestrickt wird!


----------



## DerBuuhmann (24. November 2008)

Matombo schrieb:


> Kil'jaeden is tot und ein weitere teil der Warcraft geschichte im arsch.
> Ich mein blizzard lässt einen Bösewicht nach dem anderen sterben ohne zu bedenken ob des:
> 1. logisch ist - in Warcraft 3 kämpft man in der fetten endschlacht von RoC gegen Archimonde es sterben hunderte von units und töten können die nachtelven ihn schlieslich nur indem sie ihre unsterblichkeit opfern - das ist ein abgang für ein wesen das ganze galaxien zerstört hat
> und jetzt kill'jaden - 25 normale krieger geh hin und töten einfach mal einen der um einiges mächtiger is wie archimonde - Wie past das rein?
> ...



MÖÖP!!! Kil'jaeden ist weder tot noch konnte er mit voller Kraft kämpfen weil er ja noch nicht ganz durchs Portal war.  Archimonde wurde auch nur teilweise von den Spielern gekillt und außerdem muss die Geschichte von Warcraft ja auch weitergehen! 
Außerdem ist Kil'jaeden zwar ziemlich machtvoll aber ebensowenig wie Arthas der Oberbösewicht aus Warcraft (Das ist Sargeras) .
Wie kommste eigentlich darauf, dass die Allianz übermächtig werden könnte? Ich mein die Nachtelfen haben durch den Verlust ihrer Unsterblichkeit an Macht verloren und die Menschen und Hochelfen wurden von der Geißel gemetzelt. 

Beim nächsten Versuch sich erstmal über das Warcraftuniversum informieren und dann was sinnvolles posten! 

PS.: Rechtschreibfehler schön und gut aber zu große Anzahl von Fehlern macht es schwer deinen Text zu verstehen...


----------



## advanced08 (24. November 2008)

Matombo schrieb:


> 1. logisch ist - in Warcraft 3 kämpft man in der fetten endschlacht von RoC gegen Archimonde es sterben hunderte von units und töten können die nachtelven ihn schlieslich nur indem sie ihre unsterblichkeit opfern - das ist ein abgang für ein wesen das ganze galaxien zerstört hat
> und jetzt kill'jaden - 25 normale krieger geh hin und töten einfach mal einen der um einiges mächtiger is wie archimonde - Wie past das rein?




wenn du dich ingame als normalen grunt peon o.ä bezeichnest gerne ...

du kannst warcraft 3 nicht mit wow vergleichen

in warcraft 3 spielt man im einspieler modus alleine mit nur 3 helden 

das ergibt 3 spieler in world of warcraft


und je nach dem wie gut der spieler in warcraft 3 war konnte man die bosse mit einem held töten

.....


----------



## Lillyan (24. November 2008)

Ja, nach 5 Monaten kann ein Thread schonmal gelöscht werden und man muss nicht extra einen Thread zu dem Thread rauskramen um dies mitzuteilen.


----------

